# net mobile AG



## MarionM (13 Oktober 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe jetzt einige Zeit mit lesen verbracht und den ganzen Foren und Themen hilfe gefunden.
Was man da alles liest reicht ja von einfachen Hilfestellungen bis hin zu Sammel-Klage-Aufruchen.

Normalerweise schreibe ich selbst nicht in foren, ich bevorzuge das raushalten, bin allerdings sehr dankbar das es diese unmengen an Hilfestellungen gibt.

Weshalb ich aber plötzlich doch dazugekommen bin zu schreiben, ist das ich eine komplett andere Erfahrung in Sachen net mobile AG gemacht habe als die meisten hier im Forum oder in den Foren im WWW.

Die Geschichte ist schnell erzählt:

Mein Sohn hat, so kam heraus, Werbung im TV gesehen, und wllte sich nun ein Spiel runterladen.
Hat also eine SMS zu der Kurzwahlnummer geschickt, hat diese SMS mit "ja" bestätigt, fertig. Abo am Hals. (Auf meinem Handy natürlich)

2 Tage danach habe ich eine SMS bekommen mit einem Hinweis das mir Geld abgebucht wurde (durch gopay) von meiner Mobilfunkrechnung.
Nun kannte ich gopay glücklicherweise schon, da ich mir vor einiger Zeit mal einen Klingelton gekauft hatte. (ohne Abo!)
Ich wusste also das es ein Bezahlsystem ist.

Durch eine kurze google Suche habe ich die net mobile gefunden, die dieses Bezahlsystem anbietet.

Und jetzt zu dem Grund weshalb ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht habe als hier oft beschrieben wird:

Ich habe der net m eine Mail geschrieben und wurde innerhalb weniger Stunden zurückgerufen.
Die Dame am Telefon hat mir erklärt das es sich um einen Abo-Dienst eines Anbieters namens "Bob Mobile" handelt, welcher halt dieses Bezahlsystem gopay nutzt und das die net mobile nur dieses Bezahlsystem anbietet, keinerlei Dienste selbst.
(Das ist auch der Grund weshalb net mobile auf der Rechnung steht)
Das die Werbung die die Kunden der net mobile machen fragwürdig ist konnte sich die Dame auch eingestehen.

Sie hat das Abo für mich deaktiviert, zuende ist die geschichte.
Ich muss sagen, das der Service der net mobile sehr beispielhaft ist!
Da können sich andere Firmen mal ein Stück von abschneiden.

Zum Thema Abzocke:

Natürlich ist das ganze undurchsichtig, aber wenn man sich kurz damit auseinander setzt wird man schnell fündig, und sollte nicht direkt zur Tastatur greifen und vorverurteilen.
Ich habe mir auch die SMS angesehen, Preisangabe und hinweis das es sich um ein Abo handelt war entahlten.

Das Kinder darauf reinfallen ist klar, gerade auf Grund dieser bunten Werbung von Anbietern wie Bob Mobile.
Man muss halr acht geben das Kinder davor geschützt werden, durch zb eine Sperre von Drittanbietern.

Was man auch nicht vergesssen sollte:
Kinder/Jugendlich unter 18 dürfen KEINEN Handyvertrag abschließen, also sind die Eltern immernoch verantwortlich für das was die Kinder mit den Handys mache. Man sollte also Vorbeugen, das es zu solchen Abos nicht kommt.

Und all diejenigen die schreiben "die net mobile hat einfach so abgebucht" liegen falsch.
Dieses System gopay muss man immer bestätigen bevor es irgendetwas abbucht.
Habe es wie gesagt selbst versucht.

Man beschwert sich ja auch nicht bei PayPal wenn man bei Ebay beschädigte Ware ersteigert hat oder?

Man sollte die Energie eher dafür aufwenden den Anbietern(!) solcher Dienste auf die Finger zu treten!!

So das war mein Erlebnis mit der net mobile AG, vielleicht gibt es hier noch andere die ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben?

Viele Grüße

Marion


----------



## Hippo (13 Oktober 2011)

Die Firma macht sich nur in meinen Augen mitschuldig an der Abzocke an Kindern.
Diese Abos sind ja genau so angelegt daß Kinder drauf reinfallen.
Und die Dame mit der Du Kontakt hattest hat Dir das ja auch bestätigt.
Sie wissen ob der Tatsache daß Kinder drauf reinfallen

Sie wissen daß Kinder keine Handyverträge abschließen dürfen
Sie wissen daß diese Angebote auf Kinder abzielen
Sie wissen daß die meisten Kids deswegen ein Prepaid-Handy haben wo man keine Rechnung kriegt der man widersprechen könnte und es oft erst sehr spät auffällt daß man in die Abofalle gerasselt ist
Sie wissen daß die meisten dieser Aboanbieter ihren offiziellen Firmensitz auf einem Affenfelsen oder in der Südsee haben und meist nur in einem Briefkasten wohnen
Sie wissen daß sich die wenigsten Eltern wehren wenn die Kids den Mist auf einem Vertragshandy angerichtet haben
Sie wissen daß die Widerrufsbelehrungen in den seltensten Fällen den gesetzlichen Anforderungen entsprechen
Sie wissen daß es schwer bis unmöglich ist einen Anwalt zu finden der diese Kleinschäden eines Abos von 4,99 Euro/Woche einklagt.
Und 10.000 x 4,99 Euro ist auch ´ne Menge Holz
Somit machen sie sich zumindest moralisch der Beihilfe schuldig
Wenn Du jemand positiv herausstellen willst dann ist es höchstens die Mitarbeiterin mit der Du Kontakt hattest - und auch die weiß daß diese Forderungen juristisch nicht durchsetzbar sind (bei Vertragshandys)


----------



## Teleton (13 Oktober 2011)

Hi Marion, Deine Begeisterung kann ich ebenfalls nicht teilen.



> Mein Sohn hat, so kam heraus, Werbung im TV gesehen, und wllte sich nun ein Spiel runterladen.
> Hat also eine SMS zu der Kurzwahlnummer geschickt, hat diese SMS mit "ja" bestätigt, fertig. Abo am Hals. (Auf meinem Handy natürlich)


Warum soll ein "Ja" an eine Kurzwahlnummer einen Abovertrag begründen? Wo sind die Preishinweise, wo die Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform?



> Kinder/Jugendlich unter 18 dürfen KEINEN Handyvertrag abschließen, also sind die Eltern immernoch verantwortlich für das was die Kinder mit den Handys mache.


Warum sollen Eltern für mehr haften als für Telefonate? Woher soll ich wissen mit welchen kreativen Spielereien Telefonanbieter das Handy wieder zur frei verfügbaren Geldbörse gemacht haben? Abgesehen davon ist es schäbig Werbung für Kinder zu machen und dann den Eltern mangelde Sorgfalt vorzuwerfen. Nach Deiner Argumentation bräuchte ich nur ein Kind anzurufen und ein 24 bändiges Lexikon aufzuschwatzen, die Eltern müssen zahlen.



> Man sollte die Energie eher dafür aufwenden den Anbietern(!) solcher Dienste auf die Finger zu treten!!


Das ganze Geschäftsmodel taugt nix, niemand will und braucht Abos und schon gar nicht solche die an die Mobilfunkanbieter verkauft werden um die Beute leichter einzutreiben.



> Die Dame am Telefon hat mir erklärt das es sich um einen Abo-Dienst eines Anbieters namens "Bob Mobile" handelt, welcher halt dieses Bezahlsystem gopay nutzt und das die net mobile nur dieses Bezahlsystem anbietet, keinerlei Dienste selbst.


Genau das hören wir schon seit Jahrzehnten. "Wir erbringen nur die technisch neutrale Verbindungsdienstleistung", "Wir sind nur das Bezahlsystem". Mit der gleichen Argumentation könnten sich offline auch Hehler verteidigen


> (Das ist auch der Grund weshalb net mobile auf der Rechnung steht)


Wieso sollen die eigentlich berechtigt sein das Geld Fremder Dritter einzufordern?



> Ich muss sagen, das der Service der net mobile sehr beispielhaft ist!
> Da können sich andere Firmen mal ein Stück von abschneiden.


Andere Firmen machen bei dem Abokrempel gar nicht erst mit, die haben meine Hochachtung.

Off Topic:


> Man beschwert sich ja auch nicht bei PayPal wenn man bei Ebay beschädigte Ware ersteigert hat oder?


Ähh,doch genau da. Und die holen dann das Geld zurück beim Schurken. Schlechtes Beispiel.


----------



## senioreninfo (18 Oktober 2011)

Nein Marion. Wenn es ein ehrenwertes Unternehmen ist, kann alles übersichtlich ablaufen. Versteckspiel und für andere Unternehmen abwickeln, das ist unanständig


----------



## Dave_86 (22 November 2011)

mir ist das selbe passiert, fb nen video von nem freund angeklickt in der sbahn und 2sms bekommen. sofort vodafone angerufen was das wohl zu bedeuten hat, habe der dame deutlich gemacht das ich keinerlei abo abgeschlossen habe und die kosten auch nicht tragen werde mir ist es egal welcher drittanbieter irgend etwas will ich habe ein vertrag mit vodafone und nicht mit jemand anderem. hab da etwas nen laden gemacht und nicht locker gelassen und siehe da aus kulanz (was schwachsinn ist, ich bin da noch kulant) wird es mir erlassen und drittanbieter gespert. zweiter schritt sofort die net mobile ag angeschrieben per fax und einwurfeinschreiben, man weiss ja nie:
*leider muss ich feststellen dass ich unwissentlich ein sogenanntes „Abo“ bei Ihnen abgeschlossen haben soll, dies ist zumindest einer SMS zu entnehmen. Dies ist nicht mit meinem Einverständnis geschehen und sollte ich ein Vertrag wirklich abgeschlossen haben will ich mit sofortiger Wirkung davon zurücktreten. Des Weiteren untersage ich Ihrem Unternehmen das meine Daten gespeichert oder weiterverwertet werden! Was ohnehin für Ihre Firma Sinn frei wäre da die mobile Bezahlmöglichkeit mittlerweile gesperrt ist.
Ich gebe Ihnen ein Frist von Acht Werktage mir eine schriftliche Bestätigung über den Erhalt dieses Schreibens und der Auflösung des Vertrages zuzusenden. Sollten sie dem nicht nachkommen werde ich die Angelegenheit meinem Rechtsanwalt übergeben.*
Antwort: wir sind nicht der anbieter sondern eine firma namens :
Globalports S.L. Espai Empresarial, General Riera, 37 Despacho 2-c, ES-07010 Palma de Mallorca.
ich muss mich an diese wenden wollen die einen verarschen!? meinetwegen kann die spanische firma ruhig versuchen irgendwelche ansprüche geltend zu machen! dritter schritt: anzeige bei der polizei, verbraucherzentrale, bundesnetzagentur letztere bereitet rechtliche mittel vor zu verhindern das drittanbiter so einfach abbuchungen machen können über den anbieter. wenigstens etwas


----------



## gopay verklager (28 Dezember 2011)

Bin Callya Kunde bei Vodafone und mir wurden nach der Aufladung von 15,00 €
4,99 € abgebucht von der "Firma" gopay (SN Telecom GmbH Lyoner Str. 15 60528 Frankfurt)
für was weiß ich nicht habe nie irgendwas bestellt oder sogennante abos abgeschlossen.
habe diese Firma angeschrieben und den Sachverhalt genau geschildert mit Telefon Nummer usw
daraufhin haben die mir zurück geschrieben Sie bräuchten meine Telefon Nummer.
Ich werde diese Abzocker wegen Betrug und Vortäuschen Falscher Tatsachen Anzeigen ! 

[Modedit by Hippo: Formatierung repariert]


----------



## senioreninfo (15 Februar 2012)

Hallo gopay verklager, was hast Du denn in Deinem Sachverhalt geschildert. Kopiere Dein Schreiben mal hier rein. Dann kann man dazu Empfehlungen aussprechen. Das ist zu wenig was Du schreibst. Natürlich ist man erbost bei Ungerechtigkeit, aber das Temperament muss man zügeln. Das konnte ich in diesem Forum bereits lernen. Schau mal zuvor. Die Anzeige muss Hand und Fuß haben, sonst ist sie zwecklos. Und Dein Geld bekommst Du auf diesem Weg nicht zurück. Etwas Zeitaufwand kostet es schon um Geld zurück zu bekommen. Also melde Dich


----------



## andrea29.06 (27 März 2012)

..na da ist mir doch fast das gleiche passiert...ich bin versehentlich auf einen werbebanner auf meinem handy gekommen...kaum festgestellt das sich da eine seite öffnet bekam ich auch schon eine sms..herzlichen glückwunsch. dein abo smsz wurde eingerichtet...www.gopay.de/abo...zugleich einen andere sms von meinem anbieter  e plus hat ihnen soeben 4.99 eur für die nutzung des premium-dienstes von net mobile ag berechnet..hallo...ich habe doch gar nichts abgeschlossen...habe dann am nächsten morgen erstmal gegoogelt..oh man...nichts gutes was man dort las...reine abzocke...mein anruf bei meinem anbieter beruhigte mich dann etwas...sofort kündigen...geld wird erstattet...nun werde ich erstmal eine kündigung an net mobile ag schreiben...natürlich als einschreiben und hoffe das ich schnell aus der sache raus bin...hat sonst noch einer hier im forum erfahrungen mit net mobile ag und wird die kündigung angenommen...


----------



## senioreninfo (28 März 2012)

ist nicht unbedingt nötig per Einschreiben, Anruf genügt. s.a. vorher


----------



## Hippo (29 März 2012)

Ganz schön leichtsinnig ...
... Schriftwechsel mit Nutzlosanbietern wenn er denn schon sein muß IMMER nachweisbar


----------



## senioreninfo (2 April 2012)

Oh je, ich merke ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt bzw. zu kurz nur auf den letzten Kommentar geantwortet.
In vorherigen Kommentaren konnte man schon entnehmen, dass bei einer telefonischen Reklamation, dass Abo sofort gestoppt wird. Das scheint zu klappen auch bei mir war es so.
Dazu muss man nicht ein Einschreiben mit Rückantwort schicken, hatte ich gemeint. Das kostet nur Geld und man bekommt es nicht wieder. Erst wenn das nicht klappt, kann man immer noch den Weg per  Einschreiben gehen. Das merkt man umgehend. Damit würden erst einmal die weiteren Abbuchungen abgewendet.
Dann aber geht es um die Rückforderung. Hierzu bedarf es eines immensen Zeitaufwands und schriftliche Beweismittel von Anfang an. Das können aber auch eMails sein. Eine Rückantwort auf ein eMail ist ein Beweis. Erfahrungsgemäß geben die meisten Leute auf, weil ihnen die Zeit für den Aufwand zu schade ist. Oder der Betrag ist noch so klein, dass es sich nicht lohnt.


----------



## itSeite (10 Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

die SN Telecom GmbH hilft hier bei einer ganz miesen Abzocke. Wer wissen will, wie man da schnell rauskommt, sollte sich meinen Beitrag durchlesen: http://www.itseite.de/index.php/8-abzocke/1-handyabzockern-das-handwerk-legen

Nicht aufgeben! Ihr seid betrogen worden und wollt nur euer gutes Recht!


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2012)

itSeite schrieb:


> ....wie man da schnell rauskommt, sollte sich meinen Beitrag durchlesen: http://www.itseite.de/index.php/component/content/article/46-handyabzockern-das-handwerk-legen


Toll gemacht!



itSeite schrieb:


> die SN Telecom GmbH hilft hier bei einer ganz miesen Abzocke. Ihr seid betrogen worden....


Das ist richtig, sie hilft und wer Betrügern hilft, ist womöglich ein Beihelfer! Merchant der SN Telecom GmbH ist die niederländische Globway B.V. Mich würde mal interessieren, wie viel Erstattungen (wie bei itSeite) allein über  SN Telecom GmbH vorgenommen werden - allein mit diesem einen Vorgang könnten die schon nicht mehr behaupten, gutgläubig zu sein. Warum trennt man sich nicht von diesem Merchant?


----------



## Teleton (11 Mai 2012)

> Toll. Sobald mein Vertrag ausläuft, werde ich zu einem Netzanbieter wechseln, der seine Kunden besser vor Abzockern wie Net mobile bzw. goPAY bzw. SN Telecom GmbH bzw. Globway B.V. schützt.


Selbst Base Botschafter Lars konnte nicht in Erfahrung bringen warum ausgerechnet E+ als einziger Netzbetreiber nicht sperren kann.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...eckt-in-freeware-appeninen-80888.36225/page-2
Hoffentlich sind die Gebührenerfassungsanlagen in besserem Zustand.


----------



## Heiko (11 Mai 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sind die Gebührenerfassungsanlagen in besserem Zustand.


Glaubst Du das wirklich?


----------



## senioreninfo (20 Mai 2012)

*"itSeite" gratuliere ich. Toller Beitrag. Wenn viele diese Geduld aufbringen würden, dann kostet es diese Abzock-Unternehmen und den Gehilfen (Provider) Zeit und Aufwand. So sollte es laufen. Leider ist der Gesetzgeber nicht behilflich, da er ja auch verdient. Die Bundesnetzagentur hält sich grundsätzlich raus.*

*Wurden denn die Nebenkosten auch erstattet?*


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Mai 2012)

itSeite schrieb:


> Wer wissen will, wie man da schnell rauskommt, sollte sich meinen Beitrag durchlesen: http://www.itseite.de/index.php/component/content/article/46-handyabzockern-das-handwerk-legen
> Nicht aufgeben! Ihr seid betrogen worden und wollt nur euer gutes Recht!


Sehr schön. Kannst Du das nicht 'mal bei Akte erzählen oder so?


----------



## senioreninfo (20 Mai 2012)

"Aka-Aka" gute Idee. Habe das mal in meinem Fall probiert. Alle möglichen Fernseh-Moderatoren/innen und Zeitungen angeschrieben. Kein Interesse! Warscheinlich nur, wenn das Thema gerade bei denen unmittelbar ansteht


----------



## GegenAbzocke (25 Juli 2012)

MarionM schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich habe jetzt einige Zeit mit lesen verbracht und den ganzen Foren und Themen hilfe gefunden.
> Was man da alles liest reicht ja von einfachen Hilfestellungen bis hin zu Sammel-Klage-Aufruchen.
> ...


Als Mitarbeiter bei der net mobile AG musst Du das wohl schreiben.


MarionM schrieb:


> Die Geschichte ist schnell erzählt:
> 
> Mein Sohn hat, so kam heraus, Werbung im TV gesehen, und wllte sich nun ein Spiel runterladen.
> Hat also eine SMS zu der Kurzwahlnummer geschickt, hat diese SMS mit "ja" bestätigt, fertig. Abo am Hals. (Auf meinem Handy natürlich)
> ...


Da sind schon mal mindestens zwei Lügen:
1. Die net mobile AG handelt keinen Kauf von Klingeltönen ab, sondern Geldeintreibungen anderer Abzocker
2. Dein Sohn kann wegen Punkt 1 gar keine SMS versendet haben, auf die die net mobile AG reagiert
3. Ich glaube nicht mal, dass Du einen Sohn hast.


MarionM schrieb:


> Durch eine kurze google Suche habe ich die net mobile gefunden, die dieses Bezahlsystem anbietet.


Ich dachte, Du kanntest net mobile bereits. Warum googlest Du noch einmal nach dem Unternehmen?

So, jetzt mal Tacheles. Ich hasse Abzocker. Was ich aber noch mehr hasse, sind Mitarbeiter, die Lügen in Foren verbreiten. Net mobile AG steht für ein Abzockunternehmen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Juli 2012)

GegenAbzocke schrieb:


> Ich hasse Abzocker. Was ich aber noch mehr hasse, sind Mitarbeiter, die Lügen in Foren verbreiten. Net mobile AG steht für ein Abzockunternehmen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


tststs, was davon ist belegbar? Das wollen wir hier sehen. Nicht weniger und nicht mehr.
Glaub nicht, dass ich Deinen Ärger nicht verstehe...


----------



## glibberkeks (11 September 2012)

Guten abend community,
Ich wurde vor 3 min von einer sms geweckt,  welche den bekannten textinhalt beinhaltet.
hier stellt sich mir eine frage : ich bin 17 jahre alt und somit Nach paragraph 106 bgb nur beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Heisst im klartext,  dass ich geschäfte abschliessen kann,  diese allerdings von meinem gesetzlichen vertreter(eltern) ohne folgen zur7ckgezogen werden können,  weil kein kaufvertrag/abovertrag abgeschlossen wurde.Theoretisch reicht 1 anruf bei base,  mit verwendung der fachbegriffe und ich kriege mein geld zurück oder?         Ivh werde es morgen testen und über den Erfolg berichten.


----------



## Hippo (12 September 2012)




----------



## UlfPon (24 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

auch ich wurde über den Abrechnungsdienst go-Pay der Firma net mobile AG betrogen. Angeblich habe ich ein Abo mit der Firma Globway B.V. geschlossen und hätte eine Bestätigungs-sms bekommen. Leider nutze ich meine Karte nur als UMTS Verbindung in meinem Laptop (ich kann dort keine SMS Empfangen und Lesen) und bin mir zu 100 % sicher kein Abo dieser Firma abgeschlossen zu haben. Der Mobilfunkanbieter ist bei der Problematik auch nicht hilfreich mit der Aussage: "Sie müssen das ABO Kündigen und die bis jetzt angefallenen Gebühren auf jeden Fall zahlen". Warum muss man etwas Kündigen, was man nie bestellt hat. das ganze ist für mich sehr frustrierend und Zeitaufwändig. Wann man die beiden Firmen net mobile AG (go-Pay) und Globway B.V.mal googelt findet man unzählige Betrugsopfer. Hab vor zwei Wochen an die Globway B.V. geschrieben aber noch keien Antwort erhalten. Bin mkal gespannt was die mir Schreiben...


----------



## Insider (24 Oktober 2012)

UlfPon schrieb:


> Angeblich habe ich ein Abo mit der Firma Globway B.V. geschlossen und hätte eine Bestätigungs-sms bekommen.


Das ist die übliche Unwahrheit, die regelmäßig von dem Düsseldorfer Buchungsunternehmen verbreitet wird. wenn du dich beschwerst bekommst du dann womöglich auch noch die s. g. Widerrufslüge vorgehalten.

Lass dir mal unter Benennung deiner Mobilfunknummer den Dienst erklären, den du angeblich bestellt haben sollst. Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach wird man dir die Nutzung von "Erwachsenenunterhaltung" von einem Briefkasten in den Niederlanden unterstellen und vorgeben, dass man lediglich der technische Dienstleister für den seriösen aber ansonsten anonymen Anbieter sei.

Was den PIN betrifft, so brauchte go-Pay gar keinen, da sich die mobile Internetsession über die UMTS-Verbindung gleich selbst über das s. g. MSISDN-Protokoll automatisiert mit deinem Mobilfunkprovider kurz geschlossen und so die Buchung ausgelöst hat. Übrigens, _die s. g. Button-Lösung unseres Gesetzgebers gilt auch bei UMTS-Verbindungen an Smartphones, Notebooks und Tabletts._

Wenn du dich betrogen fühlen solltest, dann kann man nur die Erstattung einer Strafanzeige bei der StA Düsseldorf empfehlen, denn die ist bei solchen Angelegenheiten sachlich und örtlich zuständig! Dein Geld bringt dir dieser Schritt aber nicht wieder zurück!


----------



## PeterForst (8 November 2012)

Guten Abend.

Uns ist ähnliches passiert.

Meine Freundin hat für ihren Laptop einen UMTS-Stick für die Sommermonate, in denen wir in unserer Gartenlaube sind. So sind wir auch außerhalb unserer W-Lan-Reichweite online.

Der Netzanbieter ist Vodafone. Nun hat meine Freundin Ende letzter Woche eine Rechnung von Vodafone erhalten, in der unter anderem mehrere Posten eine Gesamtsumme in Höhe von 52,43 € aufweisen. Da wir auch zunächst nichts mit den sonstigen aufgeführten Posten anfangen konnten (meine Freundin hat bei VF Handy, Telefon und Internetvertrag - alles Flarate -und lässt diese Sachen per Lastschrift abbuchen), rief miene Freundin bei VF an.

Dort erklärte uns der VF-Mitarbeiter, dass die 52,43 € die Summe von mehreren Wochenabos in Höhe von je 7,99 € ist. Dieses Abo hätten wir angeblich über die SV1 abgeschlossen. Da uns beiden nicht bekannt war, ein Abo abgeschlossen zu haben, haben wir zunächst eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen, zudem nannte uns der VF-Mitarbeiter eine Telefonnummer von SV1.

Wir riefen diese Nummer an und hörten nur: _"Kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer."_ Danach direkt gegoogelt und die Verbidung zur net mobile AG gefunden. Die auf deren Homepage angegebene Telefonummer war zwar gültig, aber es ging keiner ans Telefon. Also schrieben wir eine E-Mail an die dort angegebene E-Mail-Adresse (Inclusive einer vorsorglichen Kündigung für einen fälschlicherweise abgeschlossenen Vertrag). Relativ schnell kam eine ANtwort, " _Die net mobile AG ist ausschliesslich im Geschäftskundenbereich tätig. Das bedeutet, daß wir unsere technischen Anbindungen und Abrechnungssysteme unseren Geschäftskunden zur Verfügung stellen und diese dann die von Ihnen genutzten Dienste anbieten. Der Diensteanbieter allein ist für den Inhalt als auch die Bewerbung des Dienstes verantwortlich."_
Zudem kam eine weitere E-Mail, dass man die Mobilfunknummer (in diesem Falle von der UMTS-Stick-Karte) benötigt, um genau zu klären, um welche Abrechnungsdaten es genau ginge. Nachdem wir also die entsprechende Nummer angegeben hatten, bekamen wir eine Nachricht, dass über diese Nummer seit dem 21.08.12 ein Abo besteht, das am 5.11.12 nun gekündigt wurde. Desweiteren stand drin:

_Der Dienst wird über die Bezahlmethode „go-PAY“ abgerechnet._
_Der Abo-Dienst wurde über das mobile Internet (WAP) des Mobilfunkgerätes bestellt und muss explizit bestätigt werden um aktiv zu sein. Die Einrichtung des Abo-Dienstes wurde Ihnen nach erfolgreicher Durchführung der Bestellprozedur zusätzlich auch nochmal per SMS bestätigt._

Hierzu folgende Anmerkung: Zum einen konnte eine SMS, die an diese Nummer gesendet wurde, nicht von uns gelesen bzw empfangen werden, da diese Nummer nur für den UMTS-Stick gültig ist. Zudem wurde von uns weder ein Abo bestellt, noch bestätigt und schon gar nicht gewollt.

Jedenfalls teilte und net Mobile in dieser E-Mail ebenfalls mit, dass wir uns für weitere Rückfragen an

Globway B.V.
Spoorhaven 42-48NL-2651 AV Berkel En Rodenrijs
Netherlands

E-Mail: [email protected]
wenden sollen.

Also haben wir eine E-Mail an die niederländische Firma geschickt, mit dem Hinweis, dass uns die net m. ag verwesen hat. Außerdem mit erneut mit dem Hinweis, dass wir keinerlei Abo abgeschlossen haben. 

Heute erreichte uns dann eine E-Mail diese Globway B.V. 

Wir hätten auf der Seite uporn ein Abo bestellt, die bestätigt und es wäre daher rechtsgültig. Dem ist nicht so.

Wie ih bereits im Internet zu diesem Thema erfahren konnt, reicht es wohl aus, wenn man einen Werbebanner wegklickt, anklickt oder ein Popup auf gleiche Weise "anrührt" um sich ein Abo diese Firma einzufangen.

In jedem Fall wird Globway nun eine Antwort bekommen, dass wir kein Geld bezahlen werden, und wir Anzeige erstatten, sollten nicht unverzüglich alle Forderungen zurückgenommen werden.

Danke, dass ich das hier mal loswerden darf 

Peter


----------



## PeterForst (8 November 2012)

Zur info.

Folgende E-Mail habe ich geschickt, warte nun geduldig auf Antwort

Guten Abend.

1.

Es kann sein, dass ich im Internet auf der von Ihnen angegeben Seite gesurft bin, für wahrscheinlicher halte ich es allerdings, dass beim surfen auf eine beliebigen Seite ein Werbebanner/Pop-Up-Fenster angezeigt wurde, welches von mir weggelickt, respektive versehentlich angeklickt wurde, wodurch automatisch ein Abo gebucht wurde (rein durch das an oder wegklicken des Banners/Fensters). Oder eben durch einfaches surfen auf der von Ihnen genannten Seite.

Es wurde allerdings zu keinem Zeitpunkt ein Abo bestellt und schon gar nicht bestätigt. Dies ist hier ein klarer Fall von Betrug in übelster Form, das ist nach deutschem, nach niederländischem und nach EU-Recht strafbar.

2.

Ich fordere Sie auf, unverzüglich alle Forderungen Ihrerseits zurückzunehmen.

3.

Ich stelle in jedem Fall Strafanzeige gegen Sie wegen des versuches einer arglistigen Täuschung, Betruges und alles, was in diesem Fall auf Ihre Machenschaften zutrifft, sollten Sie die Forderungen nicht zurücknehmen. Ebenso bahlte ich mir zivilrechtliche Schritte vor.

4.

Zudem wurde mein Anbieter Vodafone darüber informiert, dass ein angeblicher Vertrag, nur durch arglistige Täuschung zustande gekommen sein kann, und daher ungültig ist, sollte einer bestehen.


----------



## BenTigger (8 November 2012)

Und schon bist du wegen Punkt 1 bei denen in berechtigter Forderung, wenn du schon sagst, es könnte sein dass ich...
Wer so schreibt, schreibt sich um Kopf und Kragen....
Mit deiner Formulierung hats du dich denen gegenüber als Rechtliche NULL gebrandmarkt und wirst nun sicher todgespammt.


----------



## PeterForst (8 November 2012)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Und schon bist du wegen Punkt 1 bei denen in berechtigter Forderung, wenn du schon sagst, es könnte sein dass ich...
> Wer so schreibt, schreibt sich um Kopf und Kragen....
> Mit deiner Formulierung hats du dich denen gegenüber als Rechtliche NULL gebrandmarkt und wirst nun sicher todgespammt.


 
Aber das rein surfen auf einer Seite ist noch keine Bestellung von meiner Seite und schon gar keine Bestätigung einer Bestellung, was ich auch noch mal explizit unter 1. darlege. Genau lesen bitte.


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2012)

> Es kann sein, dass ich im Internet auf der von Ihnen angegeben Seite gesurft bin, für wahrscheinlicher halte ich es allerdings, dass beim surfen auf eine beliebigen Seite ein Werbebanner/Pop-Up-Fenster angezeigt wurde, welches von mir weggelickt, respektive versehentlich angeklickt wurde,


Aber DAS kann Dir so ausgelegt werden ...

Und bevor solche Sprüche losläßt


> Genau lesen bitte.


solltest Du vielleicht gucken wen Du damit abkanzelst ...


> *BenTigger Registriert seit:4 Mai 2002 Beiträge: 3.544*


Wir machen das hier nämlich schon etwas länger und wissen wovon wir reden
Es bleibt Dir natürlich unbenommen Deinen Kopf in die Schlinge zu stecken ...
... aber sag´ dann bitte nicht man hätte Dich nicht gewarnt ...


----------



## PeterForst (9 November 2012)

Zum Verständnis:

Mit surfen ist (von meiner Seite) gemeint, dass die Seite besucht wurde (durch Link-Klick oder eingeben der Adresse in den BRowser). Außerdem ist es keine Auslegungssache, wenn ich im gleichen AUtemzug schreibe, dass in sWeise (also weder beim surfen noch beim Pop-Up klicken) etwas bestellt und eine Bestelllung bestätigt wurde. Mit "richt lesen" meinte ich, dass man icht einzelne Sätze aus dem Zusammenhang nimmt, sondern den kompletten Punkt eins im Kontext liest, und grundsätzlich die ganz Mail ebenso als Kontext sieht.

In vereinfachter Form hätte ich schreiben können:

_Ich habe ihre Seite besucht. Ich habe keine Bestellung abgegeben. Ich habe auch keine Bestellung bestätigt._


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2012)

Genau DAS ist schon ein Satz zuviel. Auch in Kurzform.
Die müssen DIR was beweisen, nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Reducal (9 November 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Die müssen DIR was beweisen...


Machen die aber nicht, die Düsseldorfer lehnen sich gemütlich zurück und lassen das die Provider machen:



			
				net-m.de schrieb:
			
		

> Das Besondere dabei ist, daß Sie sich weder um die Rechnungsstellung, noch um das Inkasso kümmern müssen – der Mobilfunknetzbetreiber übernimmt dies für Sie


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2012)

Wurscht wer, aber man muß denen keine Steilvorlage liefern.
Wenn er schon partout was tippseln will soll er schreiben daß er nix abgeschlossen hat, hilfsweise die Kündigung erklärt


----------



## Reducal (9 November 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> .....Wenn er schon partout was tippseln will soll er schreiben daß er nix abgeschlossen hat...


....zumindest nicht wissentlich, denn (bei Nutzung eines Smartphone):


			
				goPAY schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kunde .... akzeptiert im WAP die Rufnummernübermittlung (CLI) und gelangt ohne Umwege zum Download. Eine Buchung kann dabei von € 0,19 bis € 9,99* kosten.


Für mich liest sich das so, als wenn allein schon die Tatsache ausreicht, dass irgendwo am Handybrowser nur ein Backlink o. ä. aktiv sein muss, der auch ohne Zutun des "Kunden" (oder unter einem Vorwand) sich nach Hause meldet und so die Buchung automatisch auslöst.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 November 2012)

Reducals Zitat erinnert mich an die Revolverdialer der Marke Crosskirk. Und wie damals schauen alle zu. Wenn's dann knallt, klatschen die Politiker wahrscheinlich noch, während der Verbraucherschutz tödlich getroffen zu Boden sinkt.


----------



## Gast  Kerstin (16 November 2012)

Hallo Guten abend,
ich kann fast das selbe schreiben, wie es oben Peter Forst ergangen ist. Habe auch jetzt erst auf der Rechnung ein angebliches ABO über wöchentlich 7,49€ auch über sv1 und nach Anruf bei vodafone wurde mir auch die Adresse von Globway B.V. in Holland angegeben...bla bla bla.
Genau das selbe Schema 
Vodafone hält sich total raus, die Net mobile ag will auch nichts wissen, na ja habe heute mal dort angerufen, die war total freundlich und hat mir sofort die Kontaktadresse zu eben dieser firma in Holland gemailt und nun
ich habe zwar ein dolles und feines Anschreiben vorbereitet, aber wem soll ich es schicken? An alle beide? 
Ach übrigens habe ich in der Mail von net Mobile gelesen: wurde am 15.11. für drittanbieter gesperrt und (dick) somit gekündigt, kann ich dem Glauben?

Liebe grüße kerstin


----------



## europa (20 November 2012)

Meines Erachtesns sitzt die Problematik ganz woanders: Der Gesetzgeber sollte bestimmen, dass die Mobilfunk- und Internetverträge zu Vertragsbeginn Drittanbieter sperren, so dass das mobile Bezahlen erst vom Vertragsinhaber aktiviert werden muss.


----------



## Hippo (20 November 2012)

Unser Red´ seit achtzehnhundertselbigsmal ...


----------



## krepet (24 November 2012)

Liebe Gemeinde ebenfalls Abofallen-Geschädigter,
habe mich gerade für das Forum registrieren lassen, da ich auf der Suche nach Hilfe bzw. Orientierung auf eure Diskussion gestoßen bin, die mir insofern etwas unverständlich erscheint, als doch seit 1. August 2012 die sogen. "Button-Lösung" Gesetz ist. Soweit ersichtlich haben die behandelten "Fälle" nach diesem Datum stattgefunden. Hätten die dubiosen Dienste-Anbieter die geltenden Regeln für einen rechtsgültigen Vertragsabschluss befolgt, so wäre mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit kein Mensch auf die angesprochenen "Geschäftsmodelle" hereingefallen. Aus meiner derzeitigen Sicht stellen diese offenbar nicht umgesetzten "Button-Lösungen" zum Einen einen abmahnfähigen Rechtsverstoß dar. Zum Anderen gelten Verträge, die ohne entsprechenden Button geschlossen werden, als nicht wirksam abgeschlossen. Vereinfacht gesagt, der Unternehmer hat keinen Anspruch auf Bezahlung (Quelle: e-recht24.de).

Liege ich da so ganz falsch und wenn ja warum??


----------



## Teleton (24 November 2012)

Völlig richtig aber das interessiert die Mobilfunkanbieter nicht. Das ganze Geschäftsmodel -weg vom konkreten Anbieter- funktioniert so: Die Provider fordern trotzdem die Kohle und verweisen wegen der Einwendungen an den Anbieter. Das ganze Geschäftprinzip beruht darauf die Inkassomacht der Provider auszunutzen. Die Provider lassen sich vom eigenen Vertragstaschendieb versichern alles sei mit rechten Dingen zugegangen und kaufen dann die Forderungen für 75% auf. Da die Beute vorfinanziert wurde wollen die auch den Einsatz zurück.
Auch nach "altem" Recht waren regelmäßig keine Verträge  zustande gekommen oder ordnungsgemäße Widerrufsbelehrung erteilt worden.


----------



## Reducal (24 November 2012)

krepet schrieb:


> Aus meiner derzeitigen Sicht stellen diese offenbar nicht umgesetzten "Button-Lösungen" zum Einen einen abmahnfähigen Rechtsverstoß dar.


Wen willst du abmahnen und vor allem wer bist du, ein Mitbewerber? Als Kunde oder interessierter Beobachter hat man mEn nicht das Recht abzumahnen.

Außerdem, wo wäre der Beweis, dass kein Button da war?



krepet schrieb:


> ....als doch seit 1. August 2012 die sogen. "Button-Lösung" Gesetz ist. Soweit ersichtlich haben die behandelten "Fälle" nach diesem Datum stattgefunden.


Das ist richtig, nur wie schon Teleton schrieb, es interessiert niemanden ernsthaft und außerdem mangelt es an Sanktionsmöglichkeiten.

Beim üblichen Internetbetrieb greift die Button-Lösung durchaus. Außer mit diversen Spitzfindigkeiten einer Firma aus Hessen und einer aus Sachsen über die B2B-Lüge ist derzeit in dem Bereich Ruhe eingekehrt. Ganz anders sieht es beim "mobilen Internet", insbesondere via Smartphones aus. Die Anbieter können mit ihren Angeboten durchaus technisch unterscheiden, über welches Gerät, welchem Browser, welches Betriebssystem und mit was für einem Internetzugang der Nutzer online ist. Der Nutzer wird passend zu seinen Peripherien bedient. Während normale Computer und übliche PC-Browser diverse Speicherungen vornehmen, die nachträglich ausgelesen werden können, hat man diesen Komfort bei Smartphones z. B. nicht. Also, hier noch mal meine Frage:





> .... wo wäre der Beweis, dass kein Button da war?


 
Wir sind hier im Threat der auch von goPAY und und net-m.de handelt. Kunden dieses "Zahlungsdienstleisters" sind z. B. weltweit tätige Unternehmen in der "Erwachsenenunterhaltung". Nehmen wir doch z. B. mal die Globway B.V. aus den Niederlanden. Das ist nur ein Töchterlein eines riesigen Erotikunternehmens. Und jetzt kommst du mit den 4,99 €/Woche im sich selbst verlängernden Abonnement! Ich möchte den Anwalt erst noch erleben, der sich an dieses heiße Eisen ran wagt. Das interessiert nicht mal eine mir bekannte Staatsanwaltschaft mit hunderten oder eher tausenden Anzeigen in dem Zusammenhang.

Zur Erinnerung:





Teleton schrieb:


> ...das interessiert die Mobilfunkanbieter nicht. Das ganze Geschäftsmodel -weg vom konkreten Anbieter- funktioniert so: Die Provider fordern trotzdem die Kohle und verweisen wegen der Einwendungen an den Anbieter. Das ganze Geschäftprinzip beruht darauf die Inkassomacht der Provider auszunutzen. Die Provider lassen sich vom eigenen Vertragstaschendieb versichern alles sei mit rechten Dingen zugegangen und kaufen dann die Forderungen für 75% auf. Da die Beute vorfinanziert wurde wollen die auch den Einsatz zurück.





Teleton schrieb:


> Auch nach "altem" Recht waren regelmäßig keine Verträge zustande gekommen oder ordnungsgemäße Widerrufsbelehrung erteilt worden.


Z. B. die net-m.de macht Beschwerdeführern weiß, dass gar kein Widerrufsrecht bestehen würde, weil man eine telekommunikative Dienstleistung erbracht hätte. DAS STIMMT ABER NICHT! Denn:


Teleton schrieb:


> Genau das hören wir schon seit Jahrzehnten:
> 
> 
> > Wir erbringen nur die technisch neutrale Verbindungsdienstleistung, wir sind nur das Bezahlsystem.
> ...


----------



## marioscg (27 November 2012)

Hallo, jippi, ich habe jetzt auch ein Abo vom Type Globway.E.V.
Meine Antwort von net-m ist der Standardspruch "Der Abo-Dienst wurde über das mobile Internet (WAP) des Mobilfunkgerätes bestellt und muss explizit bestätigt werden um aktiv zu sein." Die SIM Karte steckt aber in einem WLAN-UMTS Router, wenn ich irgendwas angeklickt haben koennte, dann auf dem Computer der das WLAN nutzt, wie kann der denn dann meine TelNr. übermitteln? Geht das überhaupt oder sitzt da irgendwo einer und wuerfelt sich eine Nummer, nach dem Motto irgendwann wirds schon einen treffen.
Gruss Mario


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2012)

...das geht wehr wohl und dabei ist es dem mobilen Internet egal, ob die SIM-Card in einem Smartphone, einem WLAN-UMTS Router oder einem Surfstick steckt:


dvill schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/gadg...hone-eltern-in-der-knuddelfalle-a-724345.html
> 
> 
> > WAP macht es möglich: Die Trickser setzen bewusst den veralteten Mobilnetz-Standard ein, weil hier beim Aufruf der Seite die *MSISDN* (Mobile Subscriber Integrated Services Digital Network Number) des aufrufenden Mobiltelefons übermittelt wird - und damit auch alle notwendigen Daten für die Abrechnung des vermeintlichen Vertrags. Der Netzbetreiber, der an dem Vorgang mitverdient, zieht dann das Geld über die Telefonrechnung ein. Man kann seinen Moblifunkanbieter jedoch anweisen, keine solchen Verbindungen zu Drittanbietern zuzulassen, in der Regel genügt ein Anruf bei der Hotline des jeweiligen Mobilfunkers.


----------



## itSeite (3 Dezember 2012)

Uiuiui... seit ich das letzte Mal hier war hat sich ja einiges getan...

Zunächst die Frage an alle Geschädigten, die hier zu Wort kommen: Warum lest ihr meinen Artikel nicht? Da steht fast alles drin? http://www.itseite.de/index.php/component/content/article/46-handyabzockern-das-handwerk-legen

Ich habe alles zurückbekommen, sogar die Auslagen.

Die einzige Frage, die offen bleibt: Wieso bekommt man diese Rechnungen überhaupt? Die Frage ist ganz schnell geklärt. Bei mir war es eine Pornoseite, auf der ich interessiert einen Banner geklickt habe. Allein dieser Klick hat eine "Bestellung" ausgelöst.

Der Gesetzgeber sagt dazu: Das genügt nicht! Der Kunde muss vor Abschluss eines Geschäftes über die Leistungen und Bedingungen ausführlich informiert werden und er muss diesen zustimmen, sonst ist der Vertrag ungültig. Diese Ungültigkeit unterstreicht man mit dem Widerruf. Andernfalls müsste man vor Gericht ziehen, wo die Ungültigkeit erkannt werden kann, aber dagegen spricht der immense Aufwand und der vergleichsweise geringe Schaden, den solche Abzocker verursachen.

So, und jetzt noch zu den Kommentaren, wo Moderatoren mit vielen Beiträgen brüsten: Nicht die Anzahl der Beiträge lässt einen Forenteilnehmer zu einem Rechtsgelehrten wachsen, sondern eine zertifizierte Fortbildung! Was Peter Forst am 8. November geschrieben hat, entspricht der Realität. Schade, dass Hippo sich hier auf einen Nonsense-Längenvergleich einlässt und die Zahl der Beiträge so hervorhebt und als Garant für gute Beiträge hinstellt.


----------



## Reducal (3 Dezember 2012)

itSeite schrieb:


> Zunächst die Frage an alle Geschädigten, die hier zu Wort kommen: Warum lest ihr meinen Artikel nicht?


Bin zwar nicht geschädigt aber ein zertifiziert Fortgebildeter und will dir mal antworten. Die Leute fragen lieber und hoffen auf eine ganz persönliche Antwort für ihr Problem, als dass sie lesen, was andere irgendwo geschrieben haben.



itSeite schrieb:


> So, und jetzt noch zu den Kommentaren...


Lass es, GAST! Freundschaftlich ist hier jeder Poster, jeder Leser und auch sonst jeder gern gesehen - liegt an der Natur eines offenen Forums.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Dezember 2012)

itSeite schrieb:


> Nicht die Anzahl der Beiträge lässt einen Forenteilnehmer zu einem Rechtsgelehrten wachsen, sondern eine zertifizierte Fortbildung!


Was soll das jetzt? Es ging um eine sachliche Auseinandersetzung um das Thema "Erklärt man sich diesen Wegelagerern gegenüber oder erklärt man sich nicht". Wenn jemand wegen so etwas vor Gericht landet, werden die gegnerischen Anwälte genüsslich zitieren, dass der Kunde "vielleicht auf der Seite war" und "vielleicht etwas geklickt hat".
Ben Tigger kommt noch aus Dialerzeiten, was glaubst Du, wie oft wir hier die Unverfrorenheit der Wegelagerer kennen gelernt haben? "Man erklärt sich nicht, basta", das wäre die richtige Antwort gewesen.
In diesem Forum gibt es eine mehr als zehnjährige Erfahrung mit Wegelagerern. Das gleicht keine noch so gute Fortbildung aus.


> Was Peter Forst am 8. November geschrieben hat, entspricht der Realität.


Und es geht im Zivilrecht um Realität? Nein. Das zu glauben ist naiv. So naiv war ich auch mal...


			
				it-seite schrieb:
			
		

> Lasst euch nicht einschüchtern oder abschrecken. *Wer illegal handelt, muss mit rechtlichen Konsequenzen rechnen. Das gilt auch für illegale Abbuchungen.*


...und von was träumst Du nachts? Im Bereich Mehrwertdienste ist es politischer Wille, den Verbraucherschutz noch kleiner zu schreiben als die Wegelagerer die Preishinweise! Von technischen tricksereien ganz zu schweigen. Es gab sogar Dialer, da wurde per javascript die nötige Eingabe "ok" hergezaubert. Rechtliche Konsequenzen? Keine.



> die Zahl der Beiträge so hervorhebt und als Garant für gute Beiträge hinstellt.


Darum geht es nicht. Es geht um Erfahrung.

Ich hab hier etwas für Dich, ist 9 Jahre alt...
Überfliege das mal. Es ist eine Diskussion mit einem Dialeranbieter. Ich finde es nach wie vor lesenswert. Ben Tigger und ein paar andere Veteran_n_en werden sich gut erinnern. Ich war damals noch nicht da.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/s2k-mainpean-dialer-acoreus-c-o-in-telegence.2000/


----------



## BenTigger (3 Dezember 2012)

itSeite schrieb:


> So, und jetzt noch zu den Kommentaren, wo Moderatoren mit vielen Beiträgen brüsten: Nicht die Anzahl der Beiträge lässt einen Forenteilnehmer zu einem Rechtsgelehrten wachsen, sondern eine zertifizierte Fortbildung!


 
Wobei jedoch viele der mit zertifizierter Fortbildung nun Rechtsgelehrten sich nicht zu schade sind, die User hier mit jahrelanger Erfahrung und vielen Beiträgen um Rat zu fragen, wie die ganze Technik funktioniert, wie man die Technik umgehen kann und erst dann sicher sind, wie sie nun rechtsmässig argumentieren können, damit dem Mandant optimal geholfen werden kann.
Das ist damit gemeint, wenn ein Hippo sagt, der hat viele Postings, er kennt sich aus. Und übrigens, auch unter den Usern mit vielen postings befinden sich etliche mit zertifizierter Fortbildung


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Dezember 2012)

so. Und nun wieder das eigentliche Ziel ins Visier nehmen. In gegenseitigem Respekt und ohne Nebenkriegsschauplätze. Dann ist's gut.
*Nemo perfectus est, ego non sum *


----------



## itSeite (3 Dezember 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht geschädigt aber ein zertifiziert Fortgebildeter und will dir mal antworten. Die Leute fragen lieber und hoffen auf eine ganz persönliche Antwort für ihr Problem, als dass sie lesen, was andere irgendwo geschrieben haben.


In einem Forum kann man viel behaupten. Auch dass man zertifiziert Fortgebildeter ist. Ich bin König von Timbuktu.


Reducal schrieb:


> Lass es, GAST! Freundschaftlich ist hier jeder Poster, jeder Leser und auch sonst jeder gern gesehen - liegt an der Natur eines offenen Forums.


Ob Gast oder jemand, der sich mit Daten registriert hat, die frei erfunden sein können - willst Du mir verbieten, hier als Gast zu schreiben, weil ich nicht willens bin, meine Daten preis zu geben?


----------



## BenTigger (3 Dezember 2012)

Kannst du lesen und das gelesene verstehen? Sieht nicht so aus. Denn hier hat keiner geschrieben, dass du als Gast nicht schreiben darfst. Wenn dem so wäre, hätten Gäste hier kein schreibrecht 
Und eure Hoheit, es sei ihnen versichert, die masse der hier anwesenden User mit den hohen Beitragszahlen kennen sich persönlich...
Euch jedoch kennt aber keiner hier... trotzdem seit ihr willkommen, wenn ihr freundlich bleibt.


----------



## Devilfrank (4 Dezember 2012)

Ich finds toll wenn solche Dummschwätzer hier einen Breiten machen. 
In der Sache nichts Grundlegendes erreicht - lediglich aus Kulanz die Kohle zurückbekommen, aber mehr auch nicht und dann hier rumschwadronieren, was sie doch für Helden sind.
Nun ja, alle Jahre wieder tauchen sie auf und verschwinden wieder.

Und glaub mir ItGastSeite - für den Klick auf den Delete-Button hier braucht´s kein Zertifikat!
Bei der nächsten Pöbelei lass ich meinen schnellen Finger tanzen. Versprochen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Dezember 2012)

itSeite schrieb:


> willst Du mir verbieten, hier als Gast zu schreiben, weil ich nicht willens bin, meine Daten preis zu geben?


Ich würde Dir gerne verbieten, Dich hier so aufzuführen, aber ich kann es nicht. Also nehme ich es hin. Aber es bringt nichts. Wenn Dir das nicht klar ist, hast Du neben der Abwehr einer unberechtigten Forderung noch ganz andere Aufgaben in Deinem Leben zu bewältigen. Dabei wünsche ich Dir alles Gute.
Die Moderatoren möchte ich bitten, die thematisch wenig sinnvollen Beiträge aus diesem Thread zu verschieben. Aber bitte so, dass kritisch veranlagte Mitlesende nicht böse Absichten unterstellen


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2012)

Womit wir wieder zurück beim Thema sind.

Im Parallelthread wurde gestern ein ernst zu nehmender Hinweis gepostet. Wer etwas unternehmen und sein Gewissen beruhigen will, der sollte sich das mal an die StA Düsseldorf wenden. Dort scheint die Thematik mangels Masse noch nicht wirklich ernst genommen zu werden:



Insider schrieb:


> CCCC schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also dieses ganze auf die gopay-seite gehen und das abo löschen ist doch teil des betrugs! ich soll was kündigen, das ich nicht bestellt habe und mich dann auch noch freuen, dass es nur 6,99 sind.
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Dezember 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> *30 UJs 2516/12*
> ...an die StA Düsseldorf wenden... *Dort scheint die Thematik mangels Masse noch nicht wirklich ernst genommen zu werden*


Da könnte sich doch auch der sich hier so kampfeslustig präsentierende Gast profilieren: Nämlich durch Anstacheln medialen Interesses in Richtung StA Düsseldorf, wie viel Masse es braucht, bis eine StA etwas ernst nimmt... Gopay ist ja nicht die erste Geschäftsidee aus dem Umfeld der Net-mobile, die seitens der "Kunden" irgendwo zwischen Abzocke und Betrug eingestuft wurde.
http://meinelobby.blogspot.de/2009/09/vorsicht-betruger-net-mobile-ag-und-t.html



> Das ist mal ein Geschäftskonzept! Nicht nur unerwünschten Werbemüll unter die Leute bringen, sondern den Empfänger auch noch bis zu 5 EUR pro SMS dafür zahlen lassen. Das ist in etwa so, als würde ich meinen Müll im Garten der Nachbarn auskippen und dafür jeweils 5 EUR über die Stromrechnung kassieren.
> (...)
> ich werde eine Strafanzeige direkt bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf einreichen wegen Betruges.


(2009)
oder das:
http://www.verbraucherrunde.net/probleme-mit-der-first-communication-gmbh-net-mobile-ag-t554.html

oder die Verbindungen zur "sie-haben-gewonnen"-Masche (die nicht von ungefähr mal als Betrug einer "Düsseldorf-Connection" bezeichnet wurde...)
Kaum vorstellbar, dass die Geschichte der Firma vom Zollhof der StA Düsseldorf unbekannt ist... Oder ist's wie beim Hamburger Erben der dänischen Telefonsexmafia? "Es gab schon 5000 Anzeigen gegen mich, aber ich kaufe der Polizei immer teuren Wein an Weihnachten, dann passt das"...?


----------



## fraktur (10 Dezember 2012)

glibberkeks schrieb:


> Guten abend community,
> Ich wurde vor 3 min von einer sms geweckt, welche den bekannten textinhalt beinhaltet.
> hier stellt sich mir eine frage : ich bin 17 jahre alt und somit Nach paragraph 106 bgb nur beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Heisst im klartext, dass ich geschäfte abschliessen kann, diese allerdings von meinem gesetzlichen vertreter(eltern) ohne folgen zur7ckgezogen werden können, weil kein kaufvertrag/abovertrag abgeschlossen wurde.Theoretisch reicht 1 anruf bei base, mit verwendung der fachbegriffe und ich kriege mein geld zurück oder? Ivh werde es morgen testen und über den Erfolg berichten.


Bitte lest das mal

BGH Urt. v. 16.11.2006 - Az.: III ZR 58/06)
einfach nicht zahlen


----------



## Hippo (11 Dezember 2012)

Hier etwas mehr Text dazu
http://medien-internet-und-recht.de/volltext.php?mir_dok_id=493
Ich denke der fraktur meint speziell den Absatz 3


> *3. Allerdings muss sich der Teilnehmernetzbetreiber die im Verhältnis des Kunden zu dem Drittanbieter bestehenden Einwendungen entgegenhalten lassen. Eine hiervon abweichende Regelung wäre insbesondere unter Berücksichtung der in § 15 Abs. 3 TKV enthaltenen Wertung gemäß § 307 Abs. 1 und Abs. 2 Nr. 1 BGB unwirksam.*


Übersetzen würde ich den mit "Ihr könnt die Forderungen aufkaufen und als eigene eintreiben, aber wenns Ärger gibt habt ihr den mit gekauft ..."


----------



## Caporal (11 Dezember 2012)

Hallöli

Super. ich dachte schon es wäre hier anders als in anderen Foren. Ist es aber nicht. Hier wird auch gegenseitig angestänkert.
Ich habe auch angeblich solch ein Abo abgeschlossen und eine SMS bekommen (Logo auf den Internetstick am Notebook)
Ich habe bei der net mobile AG sofort das Abo wieder kündigen können und die bekannten Antworten auf die E-Mails bekommen. Habe jetzt die E-Mail nach Holland geschickt, wie der Gast von der IT Seite dort geschrieben hat.
Habe auch bei meinem Netzbetreiber die Drittanbieter sperren lassen.
Ich denke mal, die bisher gezahlten Euronen kann ich abhaken. Ich werde aber in Zukunft noch genauer darauf achten was ich anklicke.

Gruß Caporal


----------



## Hippo (12 Dezember 2012)

Caporal schrieb:


> ...Super. ich dachte schon es wäre hier anders als in anderen Foren. Ist es aber nicht. Hier wird auch gegenseitig angestänkert...


Auch hier sind nur Menschen ...



Caporal schrieb:


> ...Ich denke mal, die bisher gezahlten Euronen kann ich abhaken...


Wenn es eine Prepaid-Card ist ja, denn der Aufwand steht in keinem Verhältnis.
Ist leider so, aber es ist eine realistische Einschätzung auf der dieses ganze Abofallenmodell basiert.
Auch wenn einige Aktivisten das ganze bis zum Schluß durchfechten und nicht wie IT-Seite nur das Geld auf Kulanz zurückbekommen - es bleiben immer noch genug die nicht die Nerven haben sich wegen 10 oder 20 € zu streiten.
Noch dazu sind das alles Amtsgerichtsurteile die immer nur für den Einzelfall gelten und keinerlei Präzedenzwirkung haben. D.h. wenn ich bei meinem AG ein für mich positives Urteil erstreite heißt das noch lange nicht daß das Deinen Amtsrichter interessiert


----------



## Jujolarun (29 Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt viele Beiträge zum Thema bei Euch gelesen. net-mobile, goPay und Globway sind auch meine "Abzocker". Mit den technischen Gegebenheiten kenne ich mich auch nicht aus, sodass ich nicht weiß wie diese "Firmen" an meine Handy-Nr. gekommen sind.Ich kann mit der Sim.karte auch nicht telefonieren, denn die steckt in einem Internetstick.Ich habe definitiv auch keine Pornofilme angeklickt(wie von Globway behauptet wird).Mein Telefonnetzbetreiber schreibt auch mir die üblichen Briefe.Da ich eine Einzugsermächtigung hatte (bereits gekündigt), habe ich die ungerechtfertigten Abbuchungen auf der Rechnung erst zu spät bemerkt. Allerdings noch rechtzeitig um sie wegen Widerspruch zurückzugeben.Die "richtigen" Beiträge, die ich auch gebucht habe (für mobiles Internet) habe ich alle pünktlich weiterbezahlt. Meine restlichen Beträge (die an den Drittanbieter) plus Rücklastschriftgebühren und mittlerweile Mahngebühren (von meinem Telefonnetzbetreiber) sind noch offen. Für diese Beträge schreibt mir mein Anbieter jetzt Mahnungen und droht mit Sperre.Auf einem Link von Euch  habe ich jetzt einen Musterbrief entdeckt, den ich an meinen Telefonnetzbetreiber schicken kann. Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob ich diesen Brief in meinem Fall auch anwenden kann?
Überschrift:Widerspruch bei Provider bei Abzocke mit Handy-Abofalle- nichts bestellt-
Jujolarun


----------



## Teleton (29 Januar 2013)

> Überschrift:Widerspruch bei Provider bei Abzocke mit Handy-Abofalle- nichts bestellt-


Der ist klasse, obwohl den wohl niemand auf Anbieterseite lesen geschweige denn verstehen wird.


----------



## Jujolarun (30 Januar 2013)

Du meinst also, ich kann den Brief  schreiben, aber es nützt sowieso nichts . Ich muß  den strittigen Betrag sowieso bezahlen.


----------



## BenTigger (30 Januar 2013)

Nein das war nicht die Aussage, sondern das die sich stur stellen und es dann darauf ankommt, wer geduldiger ist bis das ganze dann vor Gericht entschieden wird, ob sie einen Anspruch auf das Geld haben oder nicht, sprich ob du einen gültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen hast.
Bis dahin wird es viel Papier geben, Telefonkarte gesperrt werden usw.


----------



## Hippo (30 Januar 2013)

Was juckts wenn sie Dir ´ne Datenkarte sperren?
Wenn Du keinen Vertrag mit so einem Dubiosanbieter hast warum willst Du dann zahlen?
Wenn die meinen daß sie Dir die Karte sperren müssen, das kostet Dich ein müdes A....runzeln. Innerhalb einer Stunde hast Du Ersatz.
Dann kannst Du den Mahnpupsterror in aller Gemütsruhe aussitzen


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Wenn die meinen daß sie Dir die Karte sperren müssen, das kostet Dich ein müdes A....runzeln. Innerhalb einer Stunde hast Du Ersatz.


Das ist so ne Sache - der Jujolarun nutzt wahrscheinlich einen Dartentarif per UMTS, nix Prepaid.


----------



## Hippo (30 Januar 2013)

Was ich damit sagen wollte ist, daß es im Prinzip unerheblich ist im Gegensatz zu einer Telefonkarte die von der Erreichbarkeit der bekannten Nummer lebt.
Es ist letztendich auch eine Frage um welche Beträge es sich handelt. Bei 10 € ists zwar ärgerlich aber verschmerzbar, ich weiß ja nicht wo da jetzt seine Schmerzgrenze liegt


----------



## BenTigger (30 Januar 2013)

Tja, ich nutze Datentarif per UMTS *mit* Prepaid.
Schon aus dem Grunde der Möglichkeit einer ungewollten Abzockaboaufdrängung.
Das sollte man schon vorher in Erwägung ziehen...
Mal so als Tip nebenbei und das durchaus auch aktuell mit 5.22 Mbitpersecond, 5GB Flat für 15€ im Monat.
Sollte sich da ein Abo aufdrängen, neue Karte und wech mit dem alten Ding.


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2013)

...ja abba, das Problem erledigt sich doch nicht damit allein. Die Nummer wäre auch noch weg und die meisten Leute (ich nehme an, auch der Jujolarun) telefonieren auch per Smartphone damit. Es ist freilich was anderes, wenn man das Ding nur in einem WEB-Stick am Notebook verwendet. Das dürfte aber eher die Minderheit sein.


----------



## Hippo (30 Januar 2013)

Jujolarun schrieb:


> ...Ich kann mit der Sim.karte auch nicht telefonieren, denn die steckt in einem Internetstick...


So waren seine Worte ...


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2013)

...uuuups!


----------



## Jujolarun (30 Januar 2013)

Du sagst innerhalb kurzer Zeit habe ich Ersatz für meine Sim-karte, wie meinst Du das . Im Übrigen sind meine Kosten bei € 122,-.In dem einen Link von Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter steht z.B., dass man unter Vorbehalt zahlen kann, damit die Kosten nicht ins uferlose steigen und auch um einer Sperre zu entgehen- (In einem kleinen Dorf ins Internet zu gelangen, ist halt nicht so einfach.)


----------



## Jujolarun (30 Januar 2013)

Tja, ich nutze Datentarif per UMTS *mit* Prepaid.

Kann ich denn die Karten einfach auswechseln? Brauche ich nicht einen neuen Anbietervertrag für den Router?


----------



## Teleton (30 Januar 2013)

Das kommt darauf an wie lange der Vertrag noch läuft und wieviele Verträge Du beim Anbieter hast. Wer sich im 2ten Monat eines 24 Monatsvertrages streitet und Flats für 50,- mtl hat riskiert eine Schadenersatzforderung von ca 22x40,- Euro. Das lohnt sich nicht für ein paar Euro fuffzig strittige Drittanbieterforderung, da wartet man dann besser bis zum Ende der Laufzeit und rechnet mit der Vorbehaltszahlung auf. Ebenso lohnt es sich wegen der "Sippenhaft" nicht wenn man mehrere Verträge beim Anbieter weil die i.d.R. gnadenlos mitgesperrt werden.
Bei kurzer Laufzeit mit überschaubaren Kosten der Restlaufzeit ....


Edit:Wenn Du Prepaid hast, wie sind dann die Kosten aufgelaufen? Prepaidkarte ins Minus oder schon mit Guthaben verrechnet?


----------



## BenTigger (30 Januar 2013)

So, Klartext, Prepaid geht nur mit Guthaben. Jemand anderes sendet nun Rechnungen zusätzlich zum Prepaidguthaben?
Oder siehst du nur immer Abbuchungen vom Guthaben neben den Internetgebühren?
In dem Falle würde ich schleunigst das Guthaben verbrauchen, die Karte entnehmen und eine neue Prepaidkarte mit neuer Nummer besorgen.
Die Abos sind an Telefonnummern gebunden, von denen wir hier reden.
Kein Guthaben, kein Abbuchen möglich. Aber Vorsicht, wenn du dann irgendwann wieder auf diese Karte Guthaben auflädst, wird das sofort wieder abgebucht.
Dann zumindest bin ich bei einer neuen Karte die Abos los.


----------



## BenTigger (30 Januar 2013)

@Teleton,

Ein Prepaidvertrag ist doch ohne Grundgebühr und nur solange nutzbar, wie Guthaben vorhanden ist.


----------



## Teleton (30 Januar 2013)

Grade bei Datentarifen nicht, die gehen auch gerne mal ins Minus insbesondere z.B. bei Simply. Zwar sagt LG Berlin "geht nicht" höchstrichterlich ist das noch nicht entschieden. Google mal LG Berlin Az 38 O 350/10.
Oder hier https://www.google.de/search?q=Prepaidkarte ins Minus&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&client=firefox-a
Der erste Treffer verweist direkt hierher ins Forum
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...scht-klagerücknahme-beim-ag-eberswalde.38237/


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2013)

...das ist soweit sicher richtig. Nur, die Drittanbieter buchen doch nicht zeitgleich. Der Buchungslauf bedarf mWn ein paar Tage oder gar Wochen - manchmal gehts freilich auch schneller.

Ich habe auch einen Prepaid-Surfstick von Vodafone. Abgerechnet werden kann aber nur reine Internetsession, nämlich genau das, wass ich jeweils buche - 1, 6, 24 Stunden, 1 Woche oder 1 Monat. Es wäre mir neu, dass sich da wer auch noch dazu buchen kann, das gäbe mein Erlaubnis zur Belastung der Kreditkarte gar nicht her.


Jujolarun schrieb:


> Tja, ich nutze Datentarif per UMTS *mit* Prepaid....Anbietervertrag für den Router?


Was hast du da? Gib mal bitte einen Link rüber.


Jujolarun schrieb:


> Im Übrigen sind meine Kosten bei € 122,-


Ein Anbieter darf pro Buchung nur max. 9,90 € abrechnen. Die meisten nehmen Tarife um die 4,99 für etwa 5 bis 7 Tage. 122 € erscheinen mir recht hoch, kannst du dazu noch ein bisschen mehr erklären? Wo steht das bei dir überhaupt mit dem Drittanbieter? Kannste das mal hier rein kopieren?


Teleton schrieb:


> Datentarifen


Das war in dem Zusammenhang auch meine Richtung der Fragen.


----------



## Jujolarun (30 Januar 2013)

Entschuldigung, das mit der Prepaid-Karte war ein Zitat von Euch(Ich weiß noch nicht so richtig wie das funktioniert)

Ich habe einen Tarif von t-mobile web´walk mit € 39,95 mtl. Den Vertrag habe ich jetzt gekündigt, der läuft noch bis Juli 2013. Darum auch meine Frage, ob sich der Stress lohnt, denn der Festnetzanschluß ist auch bei Telekom. Wenn ich bei der Sache einen Anwalt einschalte, kostet der mich auch bestimmt € 50,-

Der Drittanbieter hat wöchentl. € 7,49 belastet. im Sept.,Okto,.Nov.,bis Mitte Dezem.Die Sept. u. Okto.belastung habe ich erst im November gesehen. Es war noch früh genug die Lastschr.zurückzugeben.Dazu belasten sie mich jetzt mit jeweils € 12,50 Rücklastschriftgebühr.
Den Link Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter habe ich von euch.


----------



## BenTigger (30 Januar 2013)

Wer rechnet denn heute noch nach Verbrauch ab?
Wenn ich nach Datentarifen suche, finde ich entweder Tagesflat oder Monatsflat mit einem Datenvolumen von 100, 200, 500, MB oder 1,5  und 5 GB. Danach wird dann die Geschwindigkeit von UMTS auf 64Kb gedrosselt. Keine weiteren Mehrkosten.
Und selbst meine 5GB Flat die ich auch beruflich und privat mit dem Laptop nutze, habe ich noch nicht ans Limit kriegen können.
OKOK ich lade damit auch keine Filme, Musik oder sonstigen on Demand sachen mit runter.
Da kann dann auch kein Minus entstehen.


----------



## BenTigger (30 Januar 2013)

Jujolarun schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, das mit der Prepaid-Karte war ein Zitat von Euch(Ich weiß noch nicht so richtig wie das funktioniert)


 
OK Sorry, ich hatte das als Aussage von dir verstanden. Wenn man nicht weiss, wie das Zitieren geht, sollte man zumindest Zitate anders kenntlich machen. ein
> Zitat start<

text

>Zitat ende <
hätte es auch getan.  Zitiern kannst du wie folgt:
unter jeder nachricht steht unten rechts in Blau: Zitieren. Das anklicken und schon ist alles im Texteingabefeld unten zu sehen.
Dann den Text herauslöschen, der unwichtig ist. Dabei das quote und \quote in den eckigen Klammern <quote> </quote> nicht löschen. Der Text dazwischen wird dann als Zitat angezeigt.  ( < > gegen [ ] tauschen )

So nun zurück zum Thema:
Vergiss alles bisher von mir geschriebene und besorge dir nach erledigung der Angelegenheit und der abgeschlossenen Kündigung eine Prepaid Karte. Da bist du dann auf der besseren Seite.


----------



## Jujolarun (15 Februar 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Der ist klasse, obwohl den wohl niemand auf Anbieterseite lesen geschweige denn verstehen wird.


(Widerspruch bei Provider bei Abzocke mit Handy-Abofalle - nichts bestellt-)

Den Brief habe ich auf meine Angelegenheit angepasst und ob er nun verstanden wurde von meinem Provider oder nicht, er hat geholfen. Ich möchte mich bei Euch für die vielen Beiträge bedanken, die mir weitergeholfen haben. Heute habe ich von meinem Provider den strittigen Betrag erstattet bekommen. Ich habe die Buchung gesehen, aber noch keinen Brief erhalten, also weiß ich noch nicht, ob sie sich entschuldigen.


----------



## clienti (21 Februar 2013)

Hier mal mein Posting mit den Brüdern; ist evtl. auch für andere interessant:

________________________________________________________________________
*Betreff: *​Rueckforderung
*Datum: *​Tue, 19 Feb 2013 17:12:43 +0100
*Von: *​ xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
*An: *​[email protected]


Globway B.V.
Spoorhaven 42-48
NL-2651 AV Berkel En Rodenrijs
Netherlands


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Sie haben die net mobile AG beauftragt, eine Forderung in Höhe von 7,49 EUR
über unsere Mobilfunknummer +(49) 151 467xxxxxxxx einzuziehen.
Als Leistung wurde auf unserer Rechnung ERO247 benannt.

Da wir eine solche Leistung nicht bestellt/ beauftragt haben,
fordern wir Sie auf, den Betrag von 7,49 EUR 

*bis spätestens zum 01.03.2013 bei uns eingehend*
auf unser folgendes Konto zu überweisen:

Kontoinhaber: xxxxxxxxxx GmbH
Konto: xxxxxxxxx
BLZ: 86055592
IBAN: DE86 8605 55xxxxxxxxxx
BIC-/SWIFT-Code: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sollten wir den Eingang der Zahlung zum o.g. Zeitpunkt nicht verbuchen können,
werden wir unser Anwaltsbüro beauftragen, gerichtlich gegen Sie vorzugehen. 
Mit freundlichen Gruessen

xxxxxxxxxx GmbH

__________________________________________________________________________________

*Betreff: *​RE: Beschwerde ( [21375-5521020906] )
*Datum: *​Thu, 21 Feb 2013 09:42:01 +0100
*Von: *​supportdesk DE <[email protected]>
*Antwort an: *​supportdesk DE <[email protected]>
*An: *​ xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Guten Tag,

Sie haben am 28-01-2013 http://mobile.ero247.mobi besucht und Sie
haben einem Video angeklickt zum schauen. Sie haben deshalb
ein Abonnement für unbegrenzte Zugang zum Videos.
Auf dieser Seite sind der Preis und die Bedingungen klar
formuliert. Die Einrichtung des Abo-Dienstes wurde Ihnen nach
erfolgreicher Durchführung der Bestellprozedur zusätzlich nochmal per
SMS bestätigt.

Sobald Sie die website besuchen und Sie wählen eines Films machen wir
einen Kontrole mit dem Mobilen Anbieter. Wir erhalten dann von die
Betreiber Ihre Handy-Nummer und die Fähigkeit nach Drücken des Play
buttons die Kosten ab zu rechnen. SIe haben das Abo noch ein zweite mal
bestätigen müssen (einmal "Bestellen" oder "weiter" button und einmal
"Zahlungspflichtig bestellen" oder "kaufen" button). Das ist völlig
transparent für den Mobilen Anbieter und unter Einhaltung aller
Vorschriften und Gesetze (button gesetz) erlaubt.

Die Preisangabe unseres Services ist eindeutig zuordenbar und deutlich
lesbar. Sie befindet sich sehr leicht erkennbar unmittelbar über dem
anzuklickenden Bestätigungsfenster und ist nicht erst durch Scrollen
oder Sternchen-Hinweis erreichbar. Es wird deutlich erwähnt, dass es
sich um ein Abo handelt und der Preis ist mit dem Zusatz „7,49
€/Woche“ gekennzeichnet.

Mit freundlichen Gruesse,

[email protected]

-----------------------------
-----------------------------

Hierbei die Beschwerde.

Mit freunlichen gruesse,
SalesSupport

____________________________________________________________________________

*Betreff: *​Re: Beschwerde ( [21375-5521020906] )
*Datum: *​Thu, 21 Feb 2013 11:09:55 +0100
*Von: *​  xxxxxxxxx
*An: *​supportdesk DE <[email protected]>

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

in keinem Fall verhält es sich so, wie Sie dies hier ausführen!

1. Allein die Tatsache, dass es sich bei der betroffenen Nummer
um einen Surfstick eines Unternehmens handelt und folglich ein solches
Abo das Geschäftskonto der xxxxxx GmbH belastet, sollte Ihnen das klar machen. Oder glauben Sie ernsthaft, dass jemand so dumm ist und ein Abo für erotische Inhalte über ein Firmenkonto abschließt.

2. Ganz offensichtlich erfolgt Ihre Abzockerei im großen Stil, im 
Internet gibt es bereits zahlreiche Foren und Websites von Verbraucherschutzzentralen die sich mit dem gefilz von Telefuture, Globway B.V., go-Pay und Net Mobile AG beschäftigen.

Es bleibt dabei!

Geld zurück bis zum 01.03.2013 oder wir reichen Klage ein (vgl. 1. Mail 
unten).


Mit freundlichen Gruessen
xxxxxxxxxx GmbH
_______________________________________________________________________________


*Betreff: *​RE: Beschwerde ( [21375-5521020906] )
*Datum: *​Thu, 21 Feb 2013 11:20:53 +0100
*Von: *​supportdesk DE <[email protected]>
*Antwort an: *​supportdesk DE <[email protected]>
*An: *​[email protected]

Guten Tag,

Wir sollen aus Kulanz ein Betrag € 20,00 zurückerstatten.

Bitte senden Sie die folgenden Informationen:

Kontonummer und Bankleitzahl für die Rückerstattung,
IBAN-Kontonummer im Zusammenhang Zahlungen aus dem Ausland, Name des
Kontoinhabers und Adresse, PLZ und Ort.

Mit freundlichen Gruesse,

[email protected]

-----------------------------
-----------------------------

Hierbei die Beschwerde.

Mit freunlichen gruesse,
SalesSupport

_______________________________________________________________________________

Hab jetzt noch mal die Bankverbindung etc. geschickt.


----------



## Gary (26 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

habe heute gegen net mobile AG und blau Mobilfunk GmbH Strafanzeige wegen des versuchten gemeinschaftlichen und gewerbsmäßigen Betrugs und Erpressung erstattet.

blau stellt mir € 9,99 in Rechnung von net mobile AG, ich hätte da einen Premiumdienst in Anspruch genommen. blau schiebts auf net mobile. als ich dort anrief meineten die, sie wären nur Abrechnungsdeinstleister eines Kunden den sie mir nicht benennen können.

Blöd nur für die Bande das ich Jurist bin, schaun wer mal...


----------



## Reducal (26 Februar 2013)

Gary schrieb:


> das ich Jurist bin, schaun wer mal...


Dann wäre es toll, wenn du ein paar Postings zuvor lesen würdest und deine Strategie dann danach ausrichtetst. Ich glaube nicht, dass eine einfache Anzeige gegen einen Berliner Provider und zugleich gegen die Düsseldorfer Zahlungssystemanbieter Erfolg haben wird. Häng dich doch einfach mit deinem Sachverhalt ordentlich artikuliert an die laufenden Ermittlungen der StA Düsseldorf an und sende dein Anliegen dort hin.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/net-mobile-ag.36576/page-3#post-358921


			
				StA Düsseldorf schrieb:
			
		

> *30 UJs 2516/12*


Alles andere ist sinn- und witzlos.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Februar 2013)

> Sie haben am 28-01-2013 http://mobile.ero247.mobi besucht und Sie
> *haben einem Video angeklickt zum schauen.* Sie haben deshalb
> ein Abonnement für unbegrenzte Zugang zum Videos.


Das würde ich mir aufheben, denn es besagt doch gerade, dass aus "Anklicken zum Anschauen" etwas wird, was Vermögen vom Nutzer zu denen transferiert. = Täuschungshandlung? = Betrug??


----------



## clienti (7 März 2013)

Wollte mal noch den Ausgang meiner Sache posten:

Zuletzt hatte ich denen nochmals die Bankverbindung benannt und bekam folgende Antwort:

_______________________________________________________________________________

-------- Original-Nachricht --------
Betreff: RE: Beschwerde ( [21375-5521020906] )
Datum: Thu, 21 Feb 2013 13:20:05 +0100
Von: supportdesk DE <[email protected]>
Antwort an: supportdesk DE <[email protected]>
An: [email protected]

Guten Tag,

Wir sollen den Betrag innerhalb zwei Wochen auf Ihre Bankkonto
zurückerstatten.

Mit freundlichen Gruesse,

[email protected]

________________________________________________________________________________

Am 26.02.2013 waren die 20 EUR bei uns auf dem Konto.
Dem Überweisungstext konnte man folgende Daten entnehmen
(falls dies für jemanden interessant ist):

INTERNATIONAL TELECOM SERVI
20130221 16601 REPAYMENT EL
ERST INGBNL2A   /GEB SHA/
REF 130226AZ00013861/
ORG EUR 20,00/
ADRS CES/PRINSES IRENELAAN
36/2252GJ VOORSCHOTEN/


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2013)

supportdesk.mobi leitet weiter zur "Elephant Telecommunication" im schönen Curacao (Niederländische Antillen).

Elephant Telecommunication Ltd., SbN van Staverenweg 28, Willemstad, Curaçao, Dutch Antilles, Registration number 214.36.87.


Es wäre möglicherweise für die niederländischen Steuerbehörden interessant, wie da die Zusammenhänge sind 
http://dns.robtex.com/supportdesk.mobi.html#whois

PS: d2-mobile.com gehört denen zB auch
http://www.geektools.me.uk/cgi-bin/whois.cgi?domain=d2-mobile.com&verbose=1

Die angegebene Registrierungsnummer der Firma [214.36.87.] gibt es in Curacao nicht (as far as I know) und auch keine Firma mit diesem Namen - schon gar nicht als "Limited". Welche Firma also wirklich Gelder für wen kassiert (und wessen steuerpflichtige Einkünfte in NL durch die erfolgte Auszahlung womöglich vermindert werden), das sind lauter so Fragen auf der dritten und vierten Ebene ...

Für Dich: Gratulation und - _spread the news_, zu Deutsch: Erzähle überall weiter, dass man sein Geld zurück bekommen kann!

Wenn Du Lust hast: Fasse mal zusammen, wer von Dir Geld wollte, wer eine Rückzahlung angekündigt und wer letzten Endes überwiesen hat. Dann erzähle das denen hier mit der Bitte, es an den "Belastingdienst" weiter zu leiten.

http://www.meldmisdaadanoniem.nl/english/report-crime-anonymously/

auf
www.belastingdienst.nl fand ich nur ein Kontaktformular mit 350-Zeichen-Limit

http://www.belastingdienst.nl/wps/wcm/connect/bldcontentde/belastingdienst/privatpersonen/

Ob deren glatzköpfiger Jugendschutzbeauftragter auch Angaben zu deren Steuerkonstrukjtionen macht, wage ich zu bezweifeln:
http://nedercams.com.et1.mobi/de/index/company?p=435&pi=nedercams

aber wo sein Auftraggeber nun genau sitzt, das weiß der nette Berliner/Hamburger, den wir hier alle kennen, sicher.


----------



## Hippo (7 März 2013)

Elephant Telecommunication
*duckflitzundwech*


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2013)

Fragte man die Düsseldorfer in der Vergangenheit nach den Elephanten, dann kam die Globway BV bei raus. Kann es sein, dass der Drittanbieter aus den Niederlanden einen Viertanbieter unter Vertrag hält?


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2013)

Das mit Globway könnte schon passen. Eine ähnliche Konstruktion gibt es auch bei einem anderen großen (~deutschen) Anbieter (die sitzen nur etwa 3km entfernt vom *Schout Bij Nacht van Staverenweg* (wie der Elephantensitz ausgeschrieben heißt). Aber wem hier sagt die Mönchengladbacher alife noch etwas? Dir, Redu? Mensch, 10 Jahre ist das her...

Der Inhaber der elephantösen Seiten scheint vom Beruf "Independent Accounting Professional" zu sein und möglicherweise ist er 63 Jahre alt, möglicherweise sprichter niederländisch, englisch und Suaheli (spricht man auch in Somalia). Mehr weiß ich über ihn noch nicht. Das angegebene Postfach führt hier hin.


----------



## Jonas88 (7 März 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Wer rechnet denn heute noch nach Verbrauch ab?
> Wenn ich nach Datentarifen suche, finde ich entweder Tagesflat oder Monatsflat mit einem Datenvolumen von 100, 200, 500, MB oder 1,5 und 5 GB. Danach wird dann die Geschwindigkeit von UMTS auf 64Kb gedrosselt. Keine weiteren Mehrkosten.
> Und selbst meine 5GB Flat die ich auch beruflich und privat mit dem Laptop nutze, habe ich noch nicht ans Limit kriegen können.
> OKOK ich lade damit auch keine Filme, Musik oder sonstigen on Demand sachen mit runter.
> Da kann dann auch kein Minus entstehen.


Hallo BenTigger, wo haste denn deine 5GB Flatrate her. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen mobile Vertrag. Mein Datenlimit momentan auf meinem Handy reicht mir garnicht. Ich habe einen Datenvolumen von 300MB bei der Telekom.
Hast du gute alternativen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2013)

aber mir ist gerade noch eine interessante technische Parallele aufgefallen... Ähnliche Seiten, ähnliche IP, gleicher Jugendschutzbeauftragter, aber einige Klarnamen dazu. Werde ich mir aber erst ansehen können, wenn Frau und Kinder schlafen


----------



## Hippo (7 März 2013)

Jonas88 schrieb:


> ... wo haste denn deine 5GB Flatrate her...


 
Bin zwar nicht dat Tigger, aber ich habe bei blau.de meine Flat und ansonsten den 9ct-Tarif


> *Internet-Flat 100 MB 12* 100 MB Highspeed 30 Tage 4,90 €
> *Internet-Flat 1 GB 13* 1 GB Highspeed 30 Tage 9,90 €
> *Internet-Flat 3 GB 14* 3 GB Highspeed 30 Tage 14,90 €
> *Internet-Flat 5 GB 15* 5 GB Highspeed 30 Tage 19,80 €


http://www.blau.de/tarif/9cent  dort unter Internetoptionen
Gehört zu E-Plus, habe hier auf dem platten Land immer noch für mich ausreichende Netzabdeckung


----------



## BenTigger (8 März 2013)

Achtung, bei Blau.de wird aber nach Überschreitung des Flatratevolumens jeder weitere MB mit 24 Cent berechnet.

Bei meinem Anbieter wird die Bandbreite gesenkt. Es entstehen keine weiteren Kosten.
Je Optionslaufzeit steht eine Bandbreite von bis zu 7,2 Mbit/s zur Verfügung, danach bis GPRS-Geschwindigkeit (max. 56 kbit/s).
bis 5 Mbit erreiche ich recht oft.

Flat S = 150 MB für 3,99 €
Flat M = 500 MB für 6,99 €
Flat L = 1500 MB für 9,99 €
Flat XL = 5 GB für 14,99 €

Laufzeit auch je 30 Tage.
Ist das Downloadratio erreicht, aber die Tage noch nicht abgelaufen, kann man jedoch nicht sofort in einen höheren Ratio wechseln, sondern erst wenn der vorhandene abgelaufen ist.

und das Ganze bei http://www.alditalk.de/web/internet-prepaid-tarif/flatrates_pakete/internet-flatrate_s/


----------



## Hippo (8 März 2013)

Nö, nur Geschwindigkeit wird runtergesetzt


> Ideal für Gelegenheitssurfer, Smartphonenutzer, Tabletnutzer und Vielsurfer.
> Nach Verbrauch der Inklusiv-Einheiten: Kostenlos in GPRS-Geschwindigkeit weitersurfen.
> InhaltLaufzeitPreis
> *Internet-Flat 100 MB 12*  100 MB Highspeed  30 Tage 4,90 €
> ...


Ich frag mich nur grad warum ich auf blau.de gekommen bin, hat Aldi da aufgerüstet? Die waren als ich verglichen habe nämlich schlechter...

Tante Edit sagt, sie weiß es ...
Bei Aldi gibts keinen 9 ct-Tarif ohne alles, da mußt bei einem Schmarrfon noch mindestens für 8 € ein Quasselpaket buchen


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 März 2013)

was hat das denn eigentlich mit net-mobile zu tun?


----------



## BenTigger (9 März 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> was hat das denn eigentlich mit net-mobile zu tun?


Und was hat dein Beitrag damit zu tun??




Bei uns geht es eben um netz mobile zu empfangen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 März 2013)

Ja, Ja, Ben Tigger, ich weiß schon. Es ist doch wieder wie damals, als Du behauptet hast, nur eine Biene von meinem Kopf verscheuchen zu wollen... und ich lag danach tagelang mit Commotio cerebri im Bett. Und: ohne Honig!


----------



## Himmelstürmer (15 Mai 2013)

Da muss ich XXX beipflichten... Keine Lösung des eigentlichen Problems !


----------



## Hippo (15 Mai 2013)

Lesen bildet - bei Prepaid kannst Du es vergessen weil de facto der Kosten/Nutzen-Vergleich für eine Klage sehr miserabel aussieht.
Vielleicht findest Du einen Anwalt der das gegen Honorarvereinbarung übernimmt


----------



## Himmelstürmer (15 Mai 2013)

Mir ist das heute aufgefallen, das Globeway bei mir abucht, da ich meine Telekomrechnung nur per mail erhalte und diese auch nur auf den Gesamtbetrag geprüft hatte. Somit wurde mir seit letztem Jahr im Juli wöchentlich 7,49 € abgebucht. Drittanbietersperre habe ich erfolgreich ausführen lassen. Danach habe ich bei mobile AG in Düsseldorf angerufen und das angebliche ABO sperren lassen, mit schriftlicher Bestätigung per mail, das ich in einigen Tagen erhalten soll. Bei mir sind da nun Kosten von über 400,00 € aufgelaufen. 

Besteht da irgendwie die Möglichkeit sein Geld wieder zu bekommen ?


----------



## Teleton (15 Mai 2013)

1. Möglichkeit: Du könntest die Telekom auf Rückzahlung verklagen.

2. Möglichkeit: Häufig zahlen die Drittanbieter ganz oder teilweise zurück, wenn die Klagedrohung ernst genug erscheint.


----------



## Operater (15 Mai 2013)

Hey Himmelsstürmer da wird Dir wohl hier auch keiner helfen können.  Unwissenheit schützt vor Schaden nicht...
Mir ist es ähnlich ergangen und hab sogar ein befreundeten Anwalt, der das abgebuchte Geld für mich einforderte. 
Hat aber nichts geholfen.


----------



## Teleton (16 Mai 2013)

Das zuständige Amtsgericht kann helfen, man muß nur klagen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 Mai 2013)

Operater schrieb:


> ein befreundeten Anwalt, der das abgebuchte Geld für mich einforderte.


Von wem auch immer! Mit so einem windigen, nicht ernst zu nehmenden Anschreiben ohne Mandat - also kostenloser Freundschaftsdienst, etwa? Das konnte nur schief gehen.


----------



## Maisbrot (20 Mai 2013)

Ich habe heute (0200 uhr) auch eine solche SMS erhalten.

Herzlichen glückwunsch, dein ABO QUIZ wurde eingerichtet. hilfe/abmelden?
www.bill-info.com

mein jugendlicher leichtsinn und meine verspielt-dumme art brachte mich dazu auf diese sms zu antworten: "hab nix aboniert."

-> seitdem wusel ich nun im internet herum um mich schlau zu machen, weil ich was abos etc anbelangt, echt schiss habe, da ich keine zeit und keinen nerv dafür habe, großartig papier schwarz zu machen bzw mails zu schicken.

nun meine 1. frage: hat diese kindische antwort meinerseits irgendwelche konsequenzen? habe des öfteren gelesen das ich dadurch erst irgendwas aktiviere...




Ich bin letztendlich auf die seite www.bill-info.com gegangen, habe dort meine handynummer angegeben und eine tan erhalten, womit ich dann wiederum eine tabelle sehen konnte, wo das abo mit diversen informationen drin war.

als anbieter wurde mir, anders wie bei den meisten anderen im internet, folgender name angegeben:
_Mobile Trend GmbH_. Kurze Mühren 1 20095 Hamburg Email: [email protected]. HOTLINE: 01805 - 80 77 76 62


-> habe dann "abo beenden" geklickt und ich bekam eine sms das das abo nun beendet wäre.



vorsorglich habe ich, weil ich nicht erst meine rechnung abawrten wollte - bin ein sehr ungeduldiger mensch - genau an diesen anbieter eine mail geschrieben. als vorlage habe ich dazu das erste schreiben von "itSeite" (ein poster der ersten seite diesen threads) verwendet, mit veränderten daten. weil mich der beitrag sehr beeindruckt hat und ich der meinung bin, dass dieser sehr aussagekräftig ist.

nun meine 2. frage: habe ich alles richtig gemacht? hätte ich meine erste rechnung abwarten sollen?



ich wollte keine zeit verschwenden und alles schnellstmöglich, noch bevor mir geld abgezogen wird, beanspruchen. damit ich anschließend keine rennerein habe.


ich hoffe ich bekomme nützliche antworten und über meine rechtschreibfehler und meinen satzbau wird hinweggesehen.


mfg

Maisbrot


----------



## bambalines (12 Juni 2013)

@maisbrot
Hat das bei dir nun was gebracht? Wurde dir was in Rechnung gestellt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juli 2013)

mobilcom-debitel-freenet will diese Dinge nicht lesen?
drum kann es auch sonst keiner mehr lesen
Aber das macht nichts, so lange keiner hier freiwillig Betrüger bezahlt und sie damit (laut Auffassung der deutschen Staatsanwaltschaften) zu Nichtbetrügern macht.




> Wer in Deutschland mobil online geht, muss damit rechnen von Kriminellen und unseriösen Unternehmen finanziell abgezockt zu werden. Doch das große Mobilfunkanbieter williger Partner unseriöser Online-Anbieter und Abzocker sind und an fragwürdigsten Geschäftsmodellen finanziell profitieren darf zu Recht als Skandal bezeichnet werden!


Eine Superidee könnte auch dies hier sein:


> Doch es regt sich Widerstand. Mehrere durch Fremdleistungen geschädigte Aktionäre der freenet AG – der Eigentümerin der Mobilcom debitel GmbH – haben sich bei TrustedWatch gemeldet. Sie beabsichtigen das Thema spätestens auf der Hauptversammlung 2014 publik zu machen und ihr Rederecht als Aktionär wahrzunehmen. Was die freenet AG auf ihrer Website verkündet klingt für sie wie blanker Hohn. Dort steht zum Thema Compliance: „Die freenet Group bekennt sich zur Einhaltung von Recht und Gesetz. Compliance bedeutet für die freenet Group, dass rechtliche Vorschriften eingehalten, eigene Regelungen sowie unternehmensinterne Richtlinien beachtet und Straftaten vermieden werden. Die Gesellschaft setzt alles daran, Korruption und Wettbewerbsverstößen vorzubeugen, Fehlverhalten aufzuklären und mit Entschiedenheit darauf zu reagieren.“


In den Fragenkatalog würde ich noch aufnehmen, ob dieses Verhalten evtl. sogar Firmentradition ist - immerhin hat Freenet eine durchaus spannende Kooperationsgeschichte mit... _diesen und dänen _
(kleine Erinnerungshilfe?)


----------



## Wolf-Bergstrasse (14 August 2013)

was ist den mit den Links passiert??

ich hoffte auf Hilfe gegen die Net-mobil AG ....


----------



## Hippo (14 August 2013)

Wolf-Bergstrasse schrieb:


> was ist den mit den Links passiert??


???
Kristallkugel ist grad zur Reparatur ...


----------



## BenTigger (14 August 2013)

Hippo, die sind jetzt Rechts....


----------



## Max Raabe (17 April 2014)

Hallo Maisbrot, 

bei mir ist die gleich Masche versucht worden. Hier schreibt ein Blogger darüber.
http://koenig-haunstetten.de/2013/12/20/geschaeftsmodell-abzocke/

Tipp: Aus allen Rohren feuern. 

Bei der Bundesnetzagentur beschweren: [email protected]
Den Geschäftsführern immer direkt und auch über Xing, Facebook etc. schreiben
Ihnen direkt sagen, dass sie Betrüger sind (Vorbereitetes Antwortgeschwurbel nicht Ernstnehmen)
Alles Aufheben, ggf. gleich noch einen Brief hinterherschreiben (würde ich aber nur machen, wenn z.B. trotz Zusage per Mail, dann doch abgehoben wird)
Die sind im Unrecht! Nichts einreden lassen. "Aus versehen etwas abschließen" gibt es nicht! Dann haben die ihren Einkaufsprozess bewusst irreleitend gestaltet
Auf alle bekannten Mailadressen der Firmen Beschwerden schicken (egal, ob [email protected] oder sonstwas)

Bei mir haben die dann "aus Kulanz" auf die Gebühren verzichtet. 

Hier die an der Abofalle beteiligten: 

Die Firma, die für die Abos Geld eintreibt und einen auf weise Weste macht: 
SN Telecom GmbH
Lyoner Str. 15
60528 Frankfurt
GERMANY
[email protected]
Tel: +49 (0)69 6610 2600
Geschäftsführer: Dieter Plassmann, Theodor Niehues
Amtsgericht Frankfurt am Main, HRB 82637


Die Firma, die die Abofallen stellt: 
Mobile Trend GmbH
Kurze Mühren 1
20095 Hamburg

Email: [email protected]

HOTLINE: +49 - (0)4032901194

Geschäftsführung: Christoph Matthiesen, Jannis Kiesow 
Gerichtsstand: Hamburg Handelsregister: HRB 114233 
USt-Id.Nr.: DE272616009





Maisbrot schrieb:


> Ich habe heute (0200 uhr) auch eine solche SMS erhalten.
> 
> Herzlichen glückwunsch, dein ABO QUIZ wurde eingerichtet. hilfe/abmelden?
> www.bill-info.com
> ...


----------



## labertasche (17 April 2014)

Der Link von der 1 thread Seite ist wirklich kaputt! 

http://www.itseite.de/index.php/8-abzocke/1-handyabzockern-das-handwerk-legen

da ist er wieder für alle die ihn suchten und für die Lästermäuler die ihn nicht finden wollten!


----------



## ostfriese (30 April 2014)

Mal schauen was O2 darauf antwortet.

Einspruch gegen die Telefonrechnung

hier: Forderung der Firma net mobile AG

Mobilfunknummer: 017xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Vertrag Nr. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Einschreiben

Vorab per Fax


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,


die Ihrem Unternehmen erteilte Einzugsermächtigung für mein Konto xxxxxxxx bei der Sparkasse xxxxxxxxxxx ziehe ich mit sofortiger Wirkung zurück. Von Ihnen rechtmäßig erhobene Forderungen werden künftig per Überweisung nach Rechnungsstellung beglichen.


Sollten Sie meiner Forderung nicht nachkommen und mir zur, in meinem Schreiben vom xx.xx.xxxx bereits gesetzten Frist, nicht nachweisen, dass ein gültiger Vertrag zu Stande gekommen ist, oder die Forderung zurücknehmen, werde ich beim Amtsgericht xxxxxxxxxxxx negative Feststellungsklage (§ 256 ZPO) einreichen.


Sollten Sie in Zukunft mit mir Vertraglich vereinbarte Leistungen nicht erbringen (Telefonsperre/Internetsperre o.Ä.) werde ich beim Amtsgericht xxxxxxxxxxxxxx, bei Nichtzuständigkeit beim zuständigen Gericht, eine Einstweilige Verfügung erwirken. Das Aktenzeichen Az: 37 O 21210/11 Landgericht München dürfte ja in Ihrem Unternehmen bekannt sein.


Ich werde Strafanzeige nach § 263 StGB stellen. Die Ermittlung/Feststellung, in wie weit Ihr Unternehmen Beihilfe geleistet hat, überlasse ich der Staatsanwaltschaft bzw. dem zuständigen Gericht.


Da Sie mir in Ihrem letzten Schreiben bestätigt haben, dass Sie die strittigen Rechnungsposten „als eigene Rechnungsposten“ betrachten, weise ich ausdrücklich auf BGH, Urteil vom 16.11.2006 - Az. III ZR 58/06, insbesondere Leitsatz 3 hin.


Sollte es nicht zu einer Rücknahme der Forderung Ihrerseits kommen, werde ich Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur einreichen.


Außerdem behalte ich mir vor, alle mit Ihrem Unternehmen geschlossenen Verträge fristlos zu kündigen. Schadenersatzforderungen Ihrerseits werde ich gerichtlich zurückweisen. Einer eventuellen Verweigerung der Portierung meiner Rufnummern werde ich ebenfalls gerichtlich begegnen.


Vorsorglich weise ich darauf hin, dass ein Schufa Eintrag bei bestrittenen Forderungen rechtswidrig ist.


Ich verbiete Ihrem Unternehmen mit mir in Form von Telefonanrufen, Email oder Kurzmitteilungen in Verbindung zu treten. Sämtliche Kommunikation bedarf der Schriftform.


Eine gebührenfreie Einrichtung einer so genannten Drittanbietersperre für alle mit Ihrem Unternehmen meinerseits abgeschlossenen Verträge verlange ich, ohne die Anerkennung jemals mit Ihnen eine rechtsgültige Vereinbarung zur Befriedigung von Drittansprüchen geschlossen zu haben.




Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## yeoman (8 Oktober 2014)

Moin,

wie ist es ausgegangen ?

Hatte einen ähnlichen Fall: Mit meinem schriftlichen Widerspruch haben Sie mich abblitzen lassen, müsse mich leider an den Drittanbieter wenden, bla bla. Daraufhin habe ich nochmal schriftlich mit Hinweis auf Verbraucherzentrale und Medienanfrage.

Darauf haben Sie mir jetzt zwei Grundgebühren erlassen allerdings haben Sie mir auch NACH Widerruf der Einzieungsermächtigung noch was  abgebucht und für meinen Rückruf vier Euro gebühren berechnet.....tztztztz

Nicht einschüchtern lassen, widersprechen, Einziehungsauftrag widerrufen und nur die korrekten Posten überweisen....so wenig wie möglich telefonieren respektive vera.... lassen.


----------



## Hippo (8 Oktober 2014)

GARnicht telefonieren ...


----------



## Chris_71 (9 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe zwar kein Abo untergejubelt bekommen, aber seit Juli angeblich irgendwelche Apps oder Spiele oder so über den Google Play Store heruntergeladen, die aber nicht im Dashboard/Wallet erschienen sind. Seit Tagen telefoniere ich mit dubiosen "Kundenbetreuern":
In der Augustrechnung stellte ich einen fehlerhaften Posten fest, wobei es sich um einen Betrag von 18,39 Euro handelte, der über den Drittanbieter, der MooCoPay GmbH Kaiserswerther Str. 115, 40880 Ratingen, abgerechnet wurde. Nachweislich habe ich die Nummer 11111 nicht gewählt. Ich rief daraufhin am 21.08.2014 beim 02 Kundenservice an, der mir sagte, dass es sich um einen Drittanbieter handle, dass ich mich mit diesem in Verbindung setzen müsse. Er bot mir an, dass ich den Dienst "Bezahlen per Handy" deaktivieren könne, was ich auch veranlasst habe. am 23.08.2014 bekam ich von einer Servicenummer, von der ich annahm, dass es sich um eine O2-Nummer handle (66245) eine sms mit folgendem Text: "info: Der Dienst Bezahlen per Handyrechnung wurde gesperrt. Bei Rückfragen kontaktieren Sie bitte 0911-3401979! Weitere Informationen unter : www.o2.de/goto/drittanbieterservices".
Der Mocopay GmbH habe ich per Mail einen Widerspruch geschrieben, worauf sie mir schrieben, dass ich bzw. meine Telefonnummer eindeutig als Absender für den Sprachdienst der Kurzwahlnummer 11111 zu identifizieren sei: "Bei dem genutzten Dienst handelt es sich um einen Informations- und Unterhaltungsportal („Entertainment-Portal“) mit Diensten zu: Börse, Kino, Sport, Wetter. Um diesen Dienst anzusprechen, muss diese Nummer von dem Handy aktiv angerufen werden. Als Absender für die Dienstnutzung können wir im System eindeutig die Mobilfunknummer 01794761355 identifizieren." 
Wie schon gesagt, nachweislich habe ich diese Nummer nicht angewählt. Ich habe den Fall dann trotzdem auf sich beruhen lassen, obwohl es sich um einen zwar recht ärgerlichen, aber dennoch überschaubaren Rechnungsbetrag handelte. Jedoch wusste ich nicht, wie ich technisch das Gegenteil hätte beweisen können, da mein Handy Ende Juli zurück auf Fabrikeinstellung zurückgesetzt wurde und  somit alle Daten für ausgehende Anrufe gelöscht wurden.
Nun, da ich mir sicher war, dass mir jetzt nicht mehr irgendwer einfach über meine Handyrechnung als Drittanbieter Geld abbuchen könne und ich auch wegen 18,39 keinen weitern Ärger haben wollte, habe ich keinen schriftlichen Widerspruch bei O2 eingelegt. Dann kam allerdings die Septemberrechnung in Höhe von: 336,00 Euro (!), von denen mir 288,52 Euro für "Bezahlen per Handyrechnung" in Rechnung gestellt wurden. Ich rief daraufhin direkt beim O2-Kundenservice an, wo man mir sagte, dass ich mich an den Drittanbieter wenden sollte. Auf meinen Einwand, dass der Dienst "Bezahlen per Handyrechnung" deaktiviert sei, sagte man mir, dass ich mich schriftlich an die Kundenbetreuung von O2 in Nürnberg wenden sollte. Ich legte also am 24.09. Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung ein und bat um Korrektur derselbigen. Am 26.09. erhielt ich von O2 eine Eingangsbestätigung meines Anliegens per sms. Mit dem Erfolg, dass nichts geschah und mein Konto mit 336,00 Euro belastet wurde. Das Geld ließ ich am 01.10. auf mein Konto zurückbuchen. Am 04.10. schrieb O2 mir per sms, dass mein mobiler Internetzugang "übermorgen" gesperrt werde. Daraufhin habe ich noch einmal bei O2 angerufen und man sagte mir, dass die Bearbeitung meines Vorganges auf "Dringlichkeit" gesetzt werde. Trotzdem ist gestern mein mobiler Internetzugang gesperrt worden. Heute habe ich noch einmal mit O2 gesprochen und man sagte mir, dass bis zum 04.10. überhaupt keine Sperre für Bezahlen per Handy eingerichtet worden sei. Als ich auf die (zum Glück gespeicherte sms) verwies, sagte mir die Dame der Kundenbetreuung, dass ich ein Foto von der sms machen und Ihnen schicken solle, da niemals eine solche Sperre eingerichtet worden sei. Des Weiteren teilte man mir mit, dass ich nicht nur den von mir akzeptierten Teilbetrag der Rechnung bezahlen könne, sondern, dass ich den gesamten Betrag bezahlen müsse, ansonsten werde mein mobiler Internetanschluss nicht (mehr) freigegeben. Ebenso wurde mir mit "weiteren Schritten" gedroht (Schufa?).
Am 24.09.2014 wendete ich mich auch an den Drittanbieter, der Google c/o net-m, Fritz-Vomfelde-Str. 26-30, 40547 Düsseldorf Tel: 0211 / 96299230, der - wie ich glaubte im Auftrag von Google Play - agierte. Auch bei der net mobile AG bat ich schriftlich um eine Korrektur des Sachverhaltes. Bis auf einen Film (am 15.08.; Kosten 3,99) habe ich keine Apps im Google Play Store erworben, noch habe ich für diese Apps von Google Play jemals eine Kaufbestätigung (außer bei dem Film) erhalten, noch tauchen diese angeblichen Käufe im dashboard/Wallet auf. Die net mobile AG schrieb mir zunächst, dass für meine Telefonnummer kein Abo abgeschlossen sei; dann jedoch in einer weiteren Mail, die ich gestern erhielt, dass ich doch diese Transaktionen getätigt hätte. Auf meinen Hinweis, dass ich "Bezahlen per Handyrechnung" seit dem 21.08. gesperrt habe, sind sie nicht eingegangen. Stattdessen übersendeten sie mir eine Aufstellung aller je im Google Play Store angeblich getätigten Transaktionen (was angeblich 28 waren, dabei tauchen im Dashboard/Wallet lediglich sechs von mir getätigte Käufe in diesem Jahr auf, wie Sie dem Anhang entnehmen können). Daraufhin gab mir einer der Kundenbetreuer der net mobile Ag mir den Tipp und eine Telefonummer von Google gab - rief ich bei Google an, wo ich eine weitere Nummer vom Google Play Store bekam. Dort beriet mich heute eine Frau (die nur ihren Vornamen nannte, ihren Nachnammen wollte sie mir nicht nennen, Tel.: 0800 7235105) und sagte mir, dass ich im August lediglich einen Film für 3,99 gekauft hätte, was sie mir auch per Email bestätigte. Sie sagte mir auch, dass der Google Play Store nichts mit der net-mobile AG zu tun habe und sie konnte mir nicht erklären, wieso die net mobile AG unter ihre Forderung folgende Erklärung setzte:
"Dabei handelt es sich um Transaktionen für Unterhaltungsmedien im Google Play Store, die allesamt einzeln von Ihnen angefragt wurden, dann die Bezahlmethode „mein O2 Konto belasten“ ausgewählt und diese Zahlung abschließend bestätigt wurde. Keine dieser Zahlungen kann unwissentlich oder im Verborgenen durchgeführt worden sein. Ebenso muss dies über eine aktivierte Mobilfunkkarte erfolgt sein."
Woraufhin ich noch einmal bei der net mobile AG anrief, wo mir nun eine Frau  erklärte, dass die mobile net quasi eine Schnittstelle zwischen O2 und dem Google Play Store sei, ein Abrechnungsdienstleister. Sie bat mich, ihnen einen Shortcut des Wallet sowie die Mail von Google Play weiterzuleiten, was ich auch machte. Des Weiteren bat sie mich, O2 zu zu bitten, mir genaue Daten zu schicken, wann ich mein Handy ausgeschaltet habe. Da ich der Dame sagte, dass ich im Zeitraum vom 23.08.-28.08.2014 nachweislich mein Handy ausgeschaltet hatte, also gar keine Apps oder Spiele herunterladen konnte. Im genannten Zeitraum belaufen sich die Kosten für die Transaktionen auf gut 284 Euro! Ein weiterer Anruf bei O2 folgte - natürlich (oder Gott sei Dank) können sie technisch nicht nachvollziehen, ob und wann ich mein Handy ein- bzw. ausgeschaltet habe.
An Google Play sendete ich auch die Email der net mobile AG. Das Ganze nimmt nun wirklich kafkaeske Züge an. Ich habe heute noch einmal meine vorherigen Rechnungen geprüft und festgestellt, dass mir schon einmal im Juli 6,50 Euro von der net mobile AG in Rechnung gestellt wurden. Auch diese App oder das Spiel habe ich nicht heruntergeladen.
Alle Transaktionen, die ich laut net mobile AG im Google Play Store gekauft haben soll, sind mir unbekannt! Nachweislich habe ich im genannten Zeitraum keine Apps heruntergeladen!
Ich verstehe nicht, wieso O2 mir ungeprüft Rechnung von Drittanbietern stellen darf! Ich verstehe nicht, wieso die net mobile AG im Auftrag von Google Play Store Geld fordern darf! Ich verstehe nicht, warum mir die Kundenbetreuerin vom Google Play Store sagt, dass die net mobile nichts mit Google Play zu tun hat. Jedesmal, wenn ich eine Kundenbetreuung oder sog. Servicehotline anrufe, spreche ich mit anderen Personen.
Trotz Widerspruch bei der net mobile AG und auch der MooCoPay GmbH weiß ich nicht, wie ich technisch beweisen soll, dass ich deren Dienste nicht in Anspruch genommen habe. Und, muss ich überhaupt beweisen, dass ich diese Dienste nicht in Anspruch genommen habe? Müssten nicht eigentlich diese dubiosen Firmen mir beweisen, dass ich deren Dienste in Anspruch genommen habe?
Natürlich habe ich jetzt etwas Angst vor einem möglichen Schufaeintrag, wenn ich nicht die volle Rechnungssumme an den Mobilfunkanbieter überweise.

Kann mir jemand raten, wie ich am besten weiter vorgehen soll? Ist es ratsam zu einem Anwalt zu gehen oder sollte ich Strafanzeige bei der Polizei stellen? Sollte ich dem Mobilfunkanbieter den kompletten Rechnungsbetrag überweisen in der Hoffnung, dass die net mobile AG mir dann diese 284 Euro zurückgibt?

Für eine fachliche Erstauskunft wäre ich Ihnen sehr dankbar!

Liebe Grüße

Chris


----------



## Reducal (9 Oktober 2014)

Chris_71 schrieb:


> Ist es ratsam zu einem Anwalt zu gehen oder sollte ich Strafanzeige bei der Polizei stellen? Sollte ich dem Mobilfunkanbieter den kompletten Rechnungsbetrag überweisen in der Hoffnung, dass die net mobile AG mir dann diese 284 Euro zurückgibt?


Die Polizei wird dir in der Sache nicht helfen können, das kann allenfalls ein Anwalt. Wie lange läuft dein Vertrag noch und wie hoch ist die mtl. Grundgebühr?


----------



## Hippo (9 Oktober 2014)

Eine bestrittene Forderung darf nicht bei der Schufa eingemeldet werden.
Informiere die Schufa daß die Forderung von O2 / NetMobile strittig ist.


----------



## BenTigger (9 Oktober 2014)

Ich würde einen Anwalt beauftragen.
Lies aber auch mal das:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-drittanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/


----------



## Teleton (9 Oktober 2014)

Du läßt Dich von Pontius zu Pilatus schicken. Das ist Unsinn, alleiniger Ansprechpartner ist O2! O2 kauft die angeblichen Forderungen der Drittanbieter (sonst könnten sie die ja gar nicht einfordern), o2 will Geld von Dir (die Drittanbieter haben Ihren Beuteanteil schon), o2 hat wegen einer eigenen (wenn auch grade frisch aufgekauften)Forderung gesperrt. Schau mal in den §404 BGB.


----------



## Hippo (9 Oktober 2014)

http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/404.html


----------



## rino79 (7 November 2014)

Hallo Leute,
es wird zwar viel diskutiert.
aber was ist den genau die lösung????
es ist leider kein einziger bericht zur lösung vorhanden.
habe das selbe problem mit meinem vodavone vertrag 
und Telefuture Nederland B.V und allen anderen hier genannten firmen...
vielen dank und gruss


----------



## BenTigger (7 November 2014)

Die Lösung steht schon 3 Nachrichten vor deiner.
Man muss auch die Links anklicken.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/net-mobile-ag.36576/page-6#post-381025

Aber es ist eben leider keine Lösung, die mit einem Lichtschalter zum Licht ein und Ausschalten, zu vergleichen ist.


----------



## bernhard (7 November 2014)

Es gibt alle Hinweise hier im Forum, aber hier ist das komplett in der Zusammenstellung

http://www.vz-nrw.de/Telefonrechnung-Abrechnung-Mahnung-und-Reklamation

Bei weiteren Fragen die Verbraucherzentralen ansprechen.


----------



## Reducal (7 November 2014)

rino79 schrieb:


> Telefuture Nederland B.V.


Toll, Telefuture bucht nun anscheinend ohne Beteiligung der Düsseldorfer net-m auf den Rechnungen bei den Providern ein. Der Support dort wiederum stellt sich generell zuerst einmal ahnungslos hin.


----------



## bernhard (7 November 2014)

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/DE/...pflichten/Meldepflicht/meldepflicht-node.html


> Meldepflicht
> 
> Informationen zur Anzeigepflicht der Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen
> 
> ...





> Verzeichnis der gemeldeten Unternehmen
> 
> Gemäß § 6 Abs. 4 TKG veröffentlicht die Bundesnetzagentur regelmäßig ein Verzeichnis der gemeldeten Unternehmen. Dieses Verzeichnis enthält die Namen und Anschriften der anbietenden Unternehmen und steht nachfolgend als Download zur Verfügung:
> 
> Gemeldete Unternehmen (pdf, 596 KB)


----------

